# MAC in Turkey



## nico (Sep 12, 2008)

We need our own thread ,don't we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyway CoC will be available here on Monday . Looking forward to it


----------



## jbid (Sep 12, 2008)

calling all delay victims to rant, lol!

but good news: [email protected] pro (independent of other mac's, as you know) told me that the delays was due to management change and it'd be ok soon. CoC is a good sign, i guess.

and starflash and overrich will be launched with CoC as well. 

jbid reported from istanbul. have a nice haul!


----------



## nico (Sep 12, 2008)

tamda parasız olduğum dönemde koleksiyonlar erken gelmeye başladı 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fiyatlarda keşke yurtdışına uysa biraz.bu pigmentlerin küçük boylarını burada satıyorlar mı ? Bu sitede görüyorum çünkü küçük boylarını


----------



## nico (Sep 12, 2008)

mattenelerden sadece 3 tane var he ,savaş çıkıcak pazartesi sanırım


----------



## jbid (Sep 12, 2008)

ben ayirttim guzelim, sansiniza kusun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ama muhabbette oldugun bir ma varsa bugun/yarin git, acsin sana cekmeceyi, el koy mallara.
ayrica pigment sample'i da alabiliyorsun, cekinme sor.


----------



## anguria (Sep 12, 2008)

Ben de geldim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben COC'den hiçbirşey beğenemedim ya, bi tek MUAde bi kızdan quad takası yaptım onu bekliyorum şimdi postadan. Koyu renk ruj olayı bana göre değil sanırım


----------



## florabundance (Sep 12, 2008)

hey! i don't live in Turkey, but i am Turkish..if that counts haha 

anguria - i don't like "koyu renk ruj" either lol, i love pinky neutral lips, so i got lightly ripe l/s and cherry blossom l/g and they're sooo pretty..i completely recommend them


----------



## jbid (Sep 12, 2008)

hosgeldin!
sen sayilmazsin ama, sonic chic'in kokusu gelmeden almistin herseyi hehe...
ben cok begendim acikcasi, kirmizi ruj cok severim. ama evde kendi kendime takilacagim sanirim. cesaret meselesi. 
quad'lar muhtesem, tanesi 96ytl'den... hangisini aldin sen?
bir de nedir kullandigin posta servisi, burdan almaktan daha uyguna gelen?


----------



## jbid (Sep 12, 2008)

hey flor, i'll start messaging you in turkish soon, you know much more than i thought you did.


----------



## nico (Sep 12, 2008)

bende tam tersi koyu renk ruj çok kullanırım ama koyu renk göz makyajı hiç gitmez bana cadı gibi oluyorum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .Valla benim şansıma  hep bana hiç bir şey bilmeyen MAC çalışanları denk geliyor Starflash i  sordum en son öyle birşey yok Electroflash var diyor .Birde iddaa ediyor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Neyse yarın bir şansımı deniyim ihşallah gösterirler.Jbid senin matteneleri ayırttığın yer Taksimdeki miydi? Quadlar harika ama karar veremedim hala, çok pahalılar çünkü ,Tempting bana yakışmaz sanırım ,Spiced Chocolate da koleksiyondaki diğer farların çok benzeri diyorlar .Neyse bakıcaz artık pazartesi


----------



## jbid (Sep 12, 2008)

ben oyle ahim sahim makyaj da yapmiyorum ama specktra durtuyor beni. "almam lazim" diye dolasiyorum manyak manyak. tempting bende var, sharp'a gerek yok, digerlerini geciniz. spiced chocolate'i da benzerleriyle yapabilirim ama icimdeki tuketim cilgini susmuyor. ama 96 milyon veremem ne kadar da guzel olsa.
bu arada sorunu unuttum nico, evet taksim'dekinde ayirttim. ben aslinda magaza degil adam begeniyorum. taksim pro oldugu -ve baska bir firmaya bagli oldugu icin belki de- daha bilgili insanlarla dolu. bir de cok yardimseverler, defterleri cikartti gelecek koleksiyonlari gosterdi "sen zaten biliyorsundur" falan diyerek. hic ukalalik yok yani, hayret hayret.
bu arada pazartesini bekleme, erken gitme taktigini tavsiye ederim. biraz muhabbetin varsa cekmeceler onune seriliyor, neo sci fi'i da cikmadan almistim ben. obur turlu silip supurmus oluyor millet..
mattene'lerin 3er tane oldugunu gorunce inanamadim zaten. o yuzden 5 gunde koleksiyon tukeniyor.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_hey flor, i'll start messaging you in turkish soon, you know much more than i thought you did._

 
yeah you should! help me learn more so when i'm there i'll be a PRO haha


----------



## nico (Sep 12, 2008)

ewt yarın gidip bakıyım ben ama erken görüncede koleksiyonu tester deneme olayı olmuyor sanırım değil mi ? mattenelerden hangisinin yakışıp yakışmıycağına pek emin olamam sanırım .Quadlardan çok var mıydı? Genelde en son satılanlar onlar oluyor malum fiyatlardan sanırım.Overrich koleksiyonu kalıcı olcak diyorlar umarım öyledir.


----------



## jbid (Sep 12, 2008)

overrich kalici diye biliyorum ben de.
mattene haric bayagi bir stok vardi -bize gore bayagi-
zaten tester'lari vardi hepsinin. aman da ne guzel diye bakiyordum, baktim 3 mattene var. neeeaaaaa rapturous diye olay cikardim once testerda yoksa yoktur ayagi yaptilar ben israr ettim magaza mudur geldi -cok tatli bir ma- cekmeceler acildi, ben saldirdim. baktim bir kosede boynu bukuk 3lu gruplar var: oksuz mattene'ler. 
yani sozun ozu, yine uzattim, hepsini deneyebilirsin. ben alirken deneyecegim, ama garanti olsun diye ayirttim. rapturous'la risk aliyorum ama harika gorunuyordu acikcasi. belki diger magazalarda onun da tester'i vardir.


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 15, 2008)

I was always wondering why we don't have this thread already.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bi şiy sorucam kızlar, koleksiyonu resmi tarihinden önce satmak yasak diye biliyorum, çıkmadan önce almıyorsunuz sadece ayırtıyorsunuz değil mi?

Yarın mac'e gidiyorum, randevu aldım muamdan sunum fln yapıcak yine koleksiyonu denicez.. coc koleksiyonundan rich&ripe, cherry blossom, cult of cherry, lightly ripe şimdilik beğendiklerim.. tabii ki denedikten sonra hiç aklımda olmayan bi şeyle çıktığım da çok oluyor macten. yalnız quad 96 ise gerçekten saçma olmuş, ben paletimi alıp tek tek dolduruyorum, bi seferde o kadar veremiyorum, pintiliğim üstümde :I

Ah ah taksimin pro store olduğunu çok geç öğrendim, caddedeki tipleri kesinlikle tavsiye etmem ama tanıdık olduk artık..


----------



## jbid (Sep 16, 2008)

merhaba marjolaine,
erkenden almanin yasak oldugunu sanmiyorum, sadece sisteme girmis olmasi gerekiyor. CoC girilmemisti henuz, o yuzden alamadim, ayirttim. 
caddedekilere ben de gicik olmustum, kullanilmamis urun bile degistirtmiyorlar. zaten ona da gicigim, bizim mac'ler niye amerika'daki gibi bir iade politikasi izlemiyor ki??
umarim sunumda iyi vakit gecirirsin, bana carsambaya randevu verdi kiz ama dayanamayacagim, bugun gidip alacagim.
neler aldiginizi da yazin, bizim de kendi kucuk discussion'imiz olsun


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 16, 2008)

Selamlaaar, ya bu threade cok ihtiyacimiz vardi harbiden!!!! Yasasin, Nicocum ellerine saglik!

Valla erkenden alma konusunda ben Akmerkezdekileri kafa kola aliyorum cogu zaman, jbid in dedigi gibi eger kasa okumuyorsa alamiyoruz ama yok urunleri okuyorsa buyrun hemen alabiliyorsunuz... Ben hep koleksiyonlar daha cikamadan burunlarinin dibine giriyorum bana cok kiziyorlar!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zaten o sekilde Cult of Cherry ve Starflashi kapabildim, yoksa Starflashi hala bekleyecektik..

Bu arada Overrich henuz ortalikta gozukmuyor, en azindan Akmerkezdeki magazada yoktu, belki Taksimde vardir diye gittim oradaki cocuk da bana yeni urunleri olarak Cool Heat i gosterdi, az kalsin zavalliya sen ne zaman burada calismaya basladin diye soracaktim.. (biliyorum super kotu bir hareket olurdu ama Overrich icin gelen adama Cool Heat gosterilir mi yahu??) neyse...

Son bir not da Akmerkezde eski urunlerden ellerinde kalan birkac birsey var, Heatherette paletleri, glitterlari, ojeleri, Naughty Nauticalsdan farlar pigmentler falan fesmekan!!!! Cekmeceleri karistirmanizi siddetle tavsiye ederim! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sevgiler saygilar!


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anguria* 

 
_Ben de geldim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben COC'den hiçbirşey beğenemedim ya, bi tek MUAde bi kızdan quad takası yaptım onu bekliyorum şimdi postadan. Koyu renk ruj olayı bana göre değil sanırım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ya ben de oyle diyordum yalniz gecen cuma bir bing ile rapturous u denedim ve inanilmaz begendim...

kirsch ve chock-ful ama mesela cok komik durdu bende... 

ben de mesela koyu goz yapmayi severim, ama bu rapturous u bugun kullandim ve en buyuk elestirmenimden (ANNEMDEN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) tam not aldim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))


----------



## nico (Sep 16, 2008)

ben pazartesi hemen gittim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ama 2 ürün aldım sadece so scarlet la ,cult of cherry .matteneler tuhaf en çok ilgimi  çekenlerdi ama hiçbirini almadım .kirsch smoked purple (pro) rujunun aynısı.İlerde o renk bir ruj istersem sonra smoked purpleı almayı tercih ederim açıkcası.Çok şükür ki spiced chocolate quadından brash farıda coppering in tamamen aynısıydı cildimde.Yoksa almaya falan kalkıcaktım.96 ytlem bende kalmış oldu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bu arada bu randevu alma olayı nedir ben onu bilmiyorum yeni koleksiyondan makyaj falan mı yapılıyor ? parasız tabii değil mi? (iyiki bu threadi açmışım amma cahilmişim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jbid (Sep 16, 2008)

randevuyla make over yapiyorlar, koleksiyon tanitmak icin. parasiz elbet, ama elinde tum koleksiyonla cikabilirsin kafakola alindiginda, aman dikkat hehe!
ben overrich'leri gordum bu arada igs, pasa pasa bekliyorlardi cekmecede. mauvement cok guzelmis! 45 milyon dedi galiba bu arada, pigment kullananiniz var mi, deger mi bu paraya? sample mi alsam yoksa?


----------



## nico (Sep 16, 2008)

jbid şahsen ben pigmentleri çok seviyorum. Mauvement ı bende çok beğendim bu sitedeki overrichle ilgili sayfada mauvement LE olcak diğer overrichlerin aksine diyorlar bilmem öylemidir ama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pigmentler evet 45 ytller bu arada.Bu make over için ilaki randevu mu gereklidir bu arada


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 16, 2008)

cevaplarınız için teşekkürler.. bugün dayanamadım randevu saatinden yaklaşık 2 saat önce gittim ve haliyle mua'mı yerinde bulamadım ama daha tatlısıyla tanıştım, artık mua'm farklı 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cult of cherry, overrich ve starflash koleksiyonlarını gördüm, cult of cherry bilimum lipglass ve lipstickleri denedim ama malesef hepsi bana koyu geldi, gerçekten pembemsi kırmızı bana hiç yakışmıyor o yüzden üzüle üzüle geri bıraktım. cherry blossom rengini görmüşsünüzdür açık pembe onu aldım sadece. 
quadlardan tempting quad'ı çok beğendim, özellikle tempting rengi çok güzel.. ama zaten palet almıştım, tempting ve sharp ayrı refill olarak da satılıyor, o zaman quad'ı almiyim dedim, refilleri kendi paletime ekleticem ama mağazada refill kalmamış bi dahaki sefere kaldı.
starflash göz kalemlerini de ayrıca çok beğendim, hepsi çok güzel, iki renkli gibi bu kalemler (muhtemelen öncesinden biliyorsunuzdur, repromote ürünler oldukları için) ve şu anda raven var gözlerimde inanılmaz hoşuma gitti, orpheus ve raven için tekrar mac'e gidicem, orası kesin. aklınızda yoksa bile deneyin derim..
overrich pigmentlerini çok sevdim, ben pigment-far kullanmıyorum, kırk yılda bir aklıma eserse ancak.. overrichte birkaç rengi o kadar beğendim ki mua'cım acıdı sanırım sample verdi, koleksiyondan sample aldığıma (hayatım boyunca aldığım ilk mac sample'ım kendisi) çok sevindim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 adını ise hatırlamıyorum, museum bronze sanırım. (blondes gold da olabilir, sawtchlara baktım ama anlayamadım)

bunun haricinde koleksiyonda olmayan 1-2 şey daha aldım ama mua, red she said koleksiyonunu aralıkta beklediklerini söyledi.. (umarım gerçekten erkenden gelir, dazzleglass istiyorumm) 

nico, evet aynen öyle, yeni koleksiyondan ürünleri yüzünde deniyolar, tanıtımını yapıyorlar ve uygulama tekniklerini gösteriyorlar yani. beni her koleksiyonda arıyıp çağırıyorlar tanıtım için (yağlı müşteri hesabı ). parasız ama o kadar ürün denedikten sonra, hadi baaaay diyip çıkamıyorum ben, bi sürü şey alıyorum


----------



## ebvata (Sep 16, 2008)

Merhaba,
Bu thread e çok sevindim,eline sağlık nico
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haftasonu almak üzere ben de CoC dan bir kaç şey ayırttım,forumdaki swatchlardan beğenerek.
Bu koleksiyonun allıkları tam bana göre sade,doğal;
pembe ve toprak tonları.
Taksimdeki pro mağazasına geçen hafta gittim,
ilgi konusunda baylar çok daha olumlu not aldı benden,bayanlarla bazen frekans tutmuyor.
Ben daha çok capacity mac den alışveriş yapıyorum.
Oradaki mualardan biri artık muacım oldu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tekrar merhaba herkese


----------



## jbid (Sep 16, 2008)

merhaba ebvata (bu arada nico yokken nobetcilik yapiyorum gibi hissettim, kusura bakma nico'cum)
marjo uzuldum kirmizilari biraktigina. ben denemeyecegim bile -gozumu kararttim bir kere- diger acik renkler de hic ilgimi cekmiyor acikcasi. 
sharp nasil pan seklinde satiliyor, o kismi anlamadim ama. 
cicilerini gule gule kullan. 
bu arada igs, senden resim bekliyorum. tum almak istediklerimi almissin. gormem lazim


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 16, 2008)

jbid teşekkür ederim, kısa yazmaya çalışiyim derken karışmış orası hemen açıkliyim. ya ben uzun yazmiyim diyorum ama uzunca yazmazsam açıklayamıyorum, utanıyorum bu huyumdan valla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tempting quadda sharp ve tempting renkleriyle yapılan makyajı çok beğendim, göz kapağına kahve rengi sürdük, gölge olarak yeşil kullandık ki denemeden yakışacağını tahmin etmezdim.. tempting ztn refill olarak var, sharpa ise benzeyen bitter var, denedim elimde, çok yakın durdu renkleri, refill olarak alıcam ama caddede refilleri kalmamıştı. getirtelim dediler ama zaten mac pro'ya gitmek istiyorum, ordan alıcam getirtmeyin dedim.. geçenlerde de ellerinde carbon kalmamıştı mesela.


----------



## nico (Sep 16, 2008)

Sitede bizim buralardan bayağı kişi varmış sevindim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben de genelde capacitydeki MACden alışveriş yaptığım için taksimdeki MAUlerden kimler iyidir bilmiyorum .Bir kaç isim önersenize bana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 birde make overı koleksiyonun face chartlarındaki gibi mi yapıyorlar ?


----------



## nico (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebvata* 

 
_Merhaba,

Ben daha çok capacity mac den alışveriş yapıyorum.
Oradaki mualardan biri artık muacım oldu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tekrar merhaba herkese
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
senin muain hangisi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 küt saçlı bir kız var adını hatırlıyamıyorum o iyi bir de dinçer var


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_ben overrich'leri gordum bu arada igs, pasa pasa bekliyorlardi cekmecede. mauvement cok guzelmis! 45 milyon dedi galiba bu arada, pigment kullananiniz var mi, deger mi bu paraya? sample mi alsam yoksa?_

 
O benim gozumden nasil kacti ya? Cult of Cherry'e dalmis gitmisim herhalde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O zaman yarin ilk is Akmerkez MAC'e gidip Demet'i durtmek.. Bu arada Overrich in yapisini herkes cok begeniyor, iste Blonde's Gold cok basarili diyenler epey var.. Ben hala karar veremedim cunku 45 ytl biraz tuzlu geliyor ne yalan soyleyeyim.. Belki Demet'ten soyle yukluce sample koparabilirsem???

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_quadlardan tempting quad'ı çok beğendim, özellikle tempting rengi çok güzel.. ama zaten palet almıştım, tempting ve sharp ayrı refill olarak da satılıyor, o zaman quad'ı almiyim dedim, refilleri kendi paletime ekleticem ama mağazada refill kalmamış bi dahaki sefere kaldı.
overrich pigmentlerini çok sevdim,overrichte birkaç rengi o kadar beğendim ki mua'cım acıdı sanırım sample verdi, koleksiyondan sample aldığıma (hayatım boyunca aldığım ilk mac sample'ım kendisi) çok sevindim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bunun haricinde koleksiyonda olmayan 1-2 şey daha aldım ama mua, red she said koleksiyonunu aralıkta beklediklerini söyledi.._

 
Sharp'in refilli degildir o, sasirmis MUA biraz, herhalde Bitter falandir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Overrich pigmentlerine gelince, sample iyidir, sample uzun sure gider, herkese yeter vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ve lutfen Red She Said Aralik'a kalmasin Kasim'da burada olsun. Koleksiyondan beni ceken hicbir sey yok ama o kirmizi fircalarda nasil gozum var...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_bu arada igs, senden resim bekliyorum. tum almak istediklerimi almissin. gormem lazim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ilk firsatta resimleri cekip koyuyorum buraya : Bing, Rapturous, So Scarlet ve Cult of Cherry.. ve tabii bunlarin kombinasyonlari


----------



## anguria (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_hey! i don't live in Turkey, but i am Turkish..if that counts haha 

anguria - i don't like "koyu renk ruj" either lol, i love pinky neutral lips, so i got lightly ripe l/s and cherry blossom l/g and they're sooo pretty..i completely recommend them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Neden bilmiyorum ama ben CoC'e alışamadım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yani şu an hepsine önyargıyla yaklaşıyorum, belki de denesem sevicem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bütün gücümü red she said koleksiyonuna saklıyorum, hepsini alıcam çünkü 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_hosgeldin!
sen sayilmazsin ama, sonic chic'in kokusu gelmeden almistin herseyi hehe...
ben cok begendim acikcasi, kirmizi ruj cok severim. ama evde kendi kendime takilacagim sanirim. cesaret meselesi. 
quad'lar muhtesem, tanesi 96ytl'den... hangisini aldin sen?
bir de nedir kullandigin posta servisi, burdan almaktan daha uyguna gelen?_

 
Hoşbulduk canım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ben burdan alışveriş yapmıyorum sana daha önceden de söylemiştim. Burdaki satıcılardan alıyorum, MUAden ya da amerikadaki adresimi kullanıyorum işte.
Bana hiçbir kuvvet burde bir quad a 96ytl verdiremez yuhh ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neyse quad henüz elime ulaşmadı fakat temptingmiş. Hani şu yeşilli olan sanırsam. O paletin içindeki renkler çok klasik ama inşallah severim.

Bu arada sonic chic geldi mi? Aldın mı sen?


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_ 
Sharp'in refilli degildir o, sasirmis MUA biraz, herhalde Bitter falandir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Overrich pigmentlerine gelince, sample iyidir, sample uzun sure gider, herkese yeter vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ve lutfen Red She Said Aralik'a kalmasin Kasim'da burada olsun. Koleksiyondan beni ceken hicbir sey yok ama o kirmizi fircalarda nasil gozum var...
_

 
evet igswonderworld, sharp değil bitter, önceki sayfada açıkladım zaten,  ama son sırada kalmış 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kısa konuşiyim uzatmiyim diye uğraşıyorum beceremiyorum en iyisi bildiği gibi uzun cümlelerle konuşiyim ben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bu konuya resim ekleyebiliyorum değil mi? overrich pigmentlerinden sample aldım demiştim ya, resmini buraya koyabilir miyim? ben hangi rengi aldığımdan emin değilim de


----------



## ebvata (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_senin muain hangisi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 küt saçlı bir kız var adını hatırlıyamıyorum o iyi bir de dinçer var_

 
O kızın adı Deniz sanırım,Dinçer olan uzun boylu,hafif sakallı çocuk ise ona bir kere rastladım,benim muacım Asuman,abla kardeş gibi olduk onla.Bir de balıketi+ bir kız var,ama çok asık suratlı yüzünün güldüğünü görmedim hiç,yanaşmıyorum bile yanına
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Taksim MAC de ise Rıfat var kumral minyon,ürün satma da çok ilgili koşturuyor,depolardan falan ürün çıkartıyor,ama koleksiyonlar hakkında bilgisi az."Ne ne zaman gelecek benden iyi takip etmişiniz valla!" dedi bir keresinde bana,ciddiydi de üstelik
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bir de gay bir çocuk var,onun renk bilgisi,ürünlere olan hakimiyeti çok daha iyi.Çok güzel bir kırmızı ruj seçmiştik beraber,onu dinleyip kafamdaki ruju almadığıma çok memnun oldum sonra.


----------



## jbid (Sep 17, 2008)

arkadaslar siz yazdikca ben mutlu oluyorum, nico ellerine saglik...
taksim pro'da zeynep ve tahsin'i tavsiye ederim.
ebvata, senin bahsettigin o mu yoksa kulaginda piercing olan mi? bu arada "Ne ne zaman gelecek benden iyi takip etmişiniz valla!" lafini ben de cok duyuyorum, en sonunda yazdim specktra'nin adresini verdim, burdan takip etsinler onlar da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anguria, sonic shic gelmez, gelse de pahali olur diye fransa'daki kuzenime aldirdim ben 3 tane. (3 alinca kargo bedava oluyorda onlara, firsattan istifade hehe) agustos'ta buraya gelecekti, gelemedi. hala yurtdisindalar cicilerim, goremedim bile. ama iyi ki buradan almamisim, 45 milyon civariydi.
marjo cok konus uzun konus, biraz da yerel sohbet edelim surada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 resim de koyabiliyorsun yanlis bilmiyorsam, hepinizin cicilerini gormek istiyorum!
taksim mac'i siddetle tavsiye ediyorum. daha once soylemistim ama tekrar edeyim. taksim mac elca kozmetik, diger mac'ler vepa pro. farkli calisiyorlar yani. birinden aldigini oburune goturemiyorsun falan. bugun iade politikalarini da soracagim. eger us mac gibiyse ordan almak daha da avantajli oluyor boylece. kat be kat oduyoruz ama guzelliklerinden faydalanamiyoruz, cok sinirleniyorum. b2m bile yoktu hala, en son sordugumda...
yine uzattim. aksam CoC'lerime kavusuyorum artik. bakalim sample verecekler mi?


----------



## ebvata (Sep 17, 2008)

jbid,kulağında vardı bişiler sanırım pek dikkat etmemişim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




B2M nin olmasını ben de çok istiyorum ama pek de ümidim yok doğrusu,
koleksiyonlar bile en erken 1,5-2 ay sonra geliyor falan,fiyat farkı muazzam
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yurtdışından getirtme imkanı olmayanlar için tek çözüm uzuuun kredi kartı taksitleri
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Taksim mac e gidince bu mualarla tanışayım,Taksim bana çok yakın ama ben muacım yüzünden taa bakırköye gidiyorum her cumartesi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Siparişlerimi ayırtıyorum yeni koleksiyon zamanları,buradaki swacthlar çok işe yarıyor doğrusu.Gidince fazla bocalamıyorum,gereksiz alımlar da yapmamış oluyorum.
CoC larını güle güle kullan jbid,darısı bu cumartesi benim başıma


----------



## ebvata (Sep 17, 2008)

Resim koymayı deniyorum,umarım sorun çıkmaz,daha çok yeniyim
MAC ürünlerinde,bir kaç aydır ürün almaya başladım.
Başka marka kullanmaz oldum o zamandan beri zaten.
Bunlara yeni kardeşler gelecek cumartesi


----------



## nico (Sep 17, 2008)

ebvata o bahsettiğim küt saçlı kızın adı Asuman'dı galiba.tabi ben görmeyeli saçı uzamış olabilir bilemiycem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makeover için randevu alıyımmı diye düşünüyordum ama bakırköy macdeki kızların badana gibi duran fondötenlerini gördükten sonra vazgeçtim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 overrich bakırköy macde satılmaya başlandı bu arada.gerçekten çok güzeller mauvement özellikle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sonic chic geldide çoktan tükendi bile 3 hafta önce falan görmüştüm onları çok çabuk satıldılar bende bir şey alamadım


----------



## ebvata (Sep 17, 2008)

nico,
Taksim pro mağaza ya, oradaki mualarda dene bir de şansını bence.
Ben bakırköye her gittiğimde makeover yaptırmış kadar oluyorum zaten,smokey eye yapsana,elmacık kemiklerimi çıkık yapsana,bronzer ı uygulamayı öğretsene diye diye,
full makyaj çıkıyorum her seferinde mağazadan,işin komiği 
saat 10 da,erkenden gidiyorum,işim 11-12 bitiyor tabii,o full makyajla bakırköyde dolaşmak da ayrı bir olay oluyor hihi


----------



## ebvata (Sep 17, 2008)

tekrar için özür


----------



## ebvata (Sep 17, 2008)

pc nin gazabına geldim


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 17, 2008)

taksim mac'e gitmem şart oldu kızlar sayenizde çok canım çekti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bu arada artık cadde mac'te de makyaj eğitimi verilecekmiş, eğitimi de mert yapacak dedi mua ama isimden emin değilim zaten tanımıyorum ha mert ha ahmet, hiç fark etmez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 adımı yazdırdım ben, aranızda daha önce katılan var mı? gerçekten yararlı buldunuz mu yoksa zaman kaybı mı?

umarım geri iade kabul ediyorlardır caddede 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 çünkü ben mineralize satinfinish aldım dün, sabah bi baktım inanılmaz kötü kimyasal kokuyor, çok ağır bi koku, süremedim onu ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 halbuki mağazada yüzümde denedim tester, kokmuyodu o böyle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 satinfinish kullanan var mı? sizde koku var mı? bir de bence bu bozuk kesinlikle, bunu değiştiricem ben daha alalı 1 gün oldu, almamazlık gibi bir uyuzluk yapmazlar sanırım..

ebvatacım ben görmüştüm senin maclerini zaten, burda görmek de ayrıca ağzımın suyunu akıttı söyliyim  ordaki maskaraların 3.sü prep + prime lash mi? memnun musun? (daha önce sormuş olabilirim kusura bakma canım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## ebvata (Sep 17, 2008)

marjocum sana 2.baskı oldu o resimler dimiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ben prep prime lash den çok memnunum,
hangi rimelin altına sürersen sür dolgunlaşıyor kirpikler, makyajı silerken de rimel hemen çıkıveriyor,kirpikler hiç zedelenmiyor canım.
o kimyasal koku kesin bozulma belirtisi bence,
faturasıyla götürünce ne zorluk çıkaracaklar?
orada bir başkasına bakarsın
ben faturasını attığım iki kaş kalemini 1.5 ay sonra değiştirdim MAC de,sen devamlı müşterisin üstelik,
sıkma canını.


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 17, 2008)

iyi ki 2. baskı olmuş ebvatacım yoksa prep&prime lash hakkındaki yorumlarını öğrenemicektim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ben de lip olanını çok beğendim, bugün dudaklarım çok çatladı, almadığıma pişman oldum, dün ne güzel yumuş yumuştu.

umarım dediğin gibi sorun çıkarmazlar, cuma günü gitmeyi planlıyorum.

bu da benim dün aldığım pigmentlerimin resmi, vanilla (full size), tan ve overrich koleksiyonundan bi pigmentin sampleları ama hangisi emin değilim, museum bronz mu acaba ne dersiniz?


----------



## ebvata (Sep 17, 2008)

evet,museum bronze o canım


----------



## jbid (Sep 18, 2008)

arkadaslar dun gittim ve aldim cicilerimi.
ama cekmecede gordugum overrich'ler display'de yoktu. tahsin de yoktu, soramadim. daha sonra cikacak herhalde dedi zeynep.
bu arada sample soran arkadaslara cevabimdir: 4 tane pigment numunesi aldim. "elbette" cevabiyla hem de. chocolate brown, tan, kicstmas (midir nedir) ve true chartreuse aldim. 
diger cicilerim: rapturous, CoC, so scarlet ve feline. rapturous+CoC inanilmaz guzellikte duruyor, photoshop dudaklar gibi. ama gunluk kullanamam elbette. ama sabah cesaretimi topladim so scarlet'i surdum. rengi soluyor (sigara) ama cikmiyor. tavsiye ederim.
spiced chocolate'tan vazgecmistim zaten ama gozum shadowy lady'de kaldi, hem de hic aklimda yoktu. ilk gordugumden beri tiksiniyordum. gercegi muazzammis. ama 96 ytl... hayir.
feline'i ovdukleri kadar yok. gozumun icine surdum -hic yapmam ama deneyeyim dedim- hem kirpik altlarima akti hem de 4 saat sonunda nerdeyse tamamen cikmis durumda.


----------



## ebvata (Sep 18, 2008)

jbid,güle güle kullan cicilerini
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sample vermeyen muaya,mua demem ben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cumartesi kafamda en az 4 renk 

var,almadan çıkmam valla mağazadan,muacım da vermeden yollamaz zaten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



demek Feline de fos çıktı,şöyle akmayan siyah bir göz kalemi var mı yahu?

ev kalem doldu ama arayışım bitmedi,sürücen ve illa 1-2 saatte bir tazeliycen kalemi,ne sıkıntı yaa


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_bu arada sample soran arkadaslara cevabimdir: 4 tane pigment numunesi aldim. "elbette" cevabiyla hem de. chocolate brown, tan, kicstmas (midir nedir) ve true chartreuse aldim. 
diger cicilerim: rapturous, CoC, so scarlet ve feline. rapturous+CoC inanilmaz guzellikte duruyor, photoshop dudaklar gibi. ama gunluk kullanamam elbette. ama sabah cesaretimi topladim so scarlet'i surdum. rengi soluyor (sigara) ama cikmiyor. tavsiye ederim.
spiced chocolate'tan vazgecmistim zaten ama gozum shadowy lady'de kaldi, hem de hic aklimda yoktu. ilk gordugumden beri tiksiniyordum. gercegi muazzammis. ama 96 ytl... hayir.
feline'i ovdukleri kadar yok. gozumun icine surdum -hic yapmam ama deneyeyim dedim- hem kirpik altlarima akti hem de 4 saat sonunda nerdeyse tamamen cikmis durumda._

 
gule gule kullan cicileriiii - ya rapturous ve cult of cherry mukemmel degil mi????? sanirim bu sonbahar/kis bastan asagi kipkirmizi dudaklarla gezecegim ben... bu arada ben shadowy lady e bakmadim gittigimde, su smudged violet harbi dedikleri kadar guzel mi? oyleyse acaba paraya kiyip amerikadan istetsem mi??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebvata* 

 
_jbid,güle güle kullan cicilerini
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sample vermeyen muaya,mua demem ben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cumartesi kafamda en az 4 renk 

var,almadan çıkmam valla mağazadan,muacım da vermeden yollamaz zaten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



demek Feline de fos çıktı,şöyle akmayan siyah bir göz kalemi var mı yahu?

ev kalem doldu ama arayışım bitmedi,sürücen ve illa 1-2 saatte bir tazeliycen kalemi,ne sıkıntı yaa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ben de feline kurbanlarindanim - guzelim engraved imi bir kenara atip hadi su feline i deneyim dedim, her tarafima akti, boyadi, kurumuyor zaten o yuzden yerinde de durmuyor, yok ilk firsatta satilacak bir kalem oldu benim icin... ama ebvata engraved 'i siddetle tavsiye ederim kalici akmayacak saatler dayanacak siyah bir kalem ariyorsan - powerpoint pencil lardan tek kelimeyle harika!


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 18, 2008)

Benim göz içine çektiğim kalem akma yapmaz asla, sadece 3-4 defa gözümü kırpmamla birlikte yok olur, nereye gidiyor bilmiyorum. kohl power kalemlerden ise çok memnun kaldım ya sizde akmasına üzüldüm :l ben hatta o kadar memnun kaldım ki birkaç tane almayı ve stok yapmayı planlıyorum.

ebvatacım ben blacktrackimi bu iş için ayırdığım ucuz bir dudak fırçası ile göz içime sürüyorum, ne aktı ne de yok oldu. zaten fluidline long-wearing bir ürün, öyle kolay kolay çıkmıyor, bi dene istersen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not, fluidline'ların her rengi göz içine sürülmüyor, ama blacktrack kesinlikle zararlı değil, göz içine sürülebilir)


----------



## ebvata (Sep 18, 2008)

igswonderworld,teşekkürler önerin için bende o kalem var,ilk MAC imdir kendisi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tamam kalıcı diğer pek çok kaleme göre,ama gene de
istediğim kadar yoğun ve koyu değil,sürme kıvamında bir ürün arıyorum ben.

marjocum,sağol canım.Bu sefer de fluidline deniycem,ben de inglot un krem liner ı var,ama cesaret edip göz içine sürmedim hiç,hatta siyah kalemi
fluidline a batırıp gözlerini boyayanlar da var.

cumartesi gittiğimde muacıma sorucam,olmazsa bir parça sample alır denerim.


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 18, 2008)

ebvata kalemle de sürülüyor ama ben fırça delisi olduğum için işin içine fırça girince daha çok zevk alıyorum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kızlar back2mac türkiye'de de var mı? taksim pro'ya hiç gitmediğim için sorma şansım olmadı.. far ve pigmentler uzun süre dayanır ama maskara, dazzleglass ve diğer lipgloss kutuları kullanılabilir


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_ebvata kalemle de sürülüyor ama ben fırça delisi olduğum için işin içine fırça girince daha çok zevk alıyorum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kızlar back2mac türkiye'de de var mı? taksim pro'ya hiç gitmediğim için sorma şansım olmadı.. far ve pigmentler uzun süre dayanır ama maskara, dazzleglass ve diğer lipgloss kutuları kullanılabilir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
valla ben de kac kez sordum fakat back2mac in islemesi icin bir geri donusum merkezi ile anlasmalari gerekiyormus. Yani bir bakima bir araci lazimmis, iste "siz geri donusumunuzu bize verin biz onu ulasmasi gereken yere ulastiralim" diyecek biri gerekiyormus fakat turkiyede boyle guvenecekleri bir yer bulamamislar. Bu yuzden de back2mac olmuyormus. Ben gecen sene londraya goturmustum herseyimi, bu sene de parise goturecegim sanirim, elimde birike birike bir hal oldu zaten..


----------



## jbid (Sep 18, 2008)

kizlar cok tesekkur ederim, sizler de tadini cikarin CoC'nin. 
butun gun kosturdum, hala so scarlet'in izleri var dudagimda. korkmayin surun.

bu arada az once mac pro aradi, overrich gelmis. 1 gunle kacirdim, tuh. ama "sana sample ayiracam" dedi canim zeynep'im. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebvata* 

 
_ben de inglot un krem liner ı var,ama cesaret edip göz içine sürmedim hiç,hatta siyah kalemi fluidline a batırıp gözlerini boyayanlar da var._

 
ben bunu yaptim ebvata. bende acayip akinti yapiyor. ama beni referans alma, cunku surekli gozum akar beni... kaliciligi ise mukemmel iste. agla agla hic mi akmaz? akmaz. 30 kusurdu ama aldigimda, inglot yerine blacktrack alinabilir aslinda. (bu arada az onceki post'ta hic yapmam diyip kendimi yalanlamis gibi olmayayim, blacktrack'le yapanlardan ozenip denedim hehe.)

b2m de bildigim kadariyla bizde yok. ben bir de iade olayini soracaktim. kullanilmis urun iade edeniniz var mi? benim tecrubelerime gore kullanilmamisi bile almiyorlar bir turlu.

bir de msfn soran mi vardi? bunadim mi? ben kullaniyorum, cok memnunum. clinique toz pudra'm vardi, rahatsiz etti beni -amma alerjigim- buna gectim. hic kasinti falan olmadi. bu arada clinique'imi isteyen olursa da elden cikarabilirim -diyerek ticaret yollarini doseyelim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe-


----------



## nico (Sep 18, 2008)

sample istemek için  ne kadarlık alışveriş yapmam lazım en az .utanıyorum ben istemeye


----------



## nico (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_taksim mac'e gitmem şart oldu kızlar sayenizde çok canım çekti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bu arada artık cadde mac'te de makyaj eğitimi verilecekmiş, eğitimi de mert yapacak dedi mua ama isimden emin değilim zaten tanımıyorum ha mert ha ahmet, hiç fark etmez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 adımı yazdırdım ben, aranızda daha önce katılan var mı? gerçekten yararlı buldunuz mu yoksa zaman kaybı mı?
_

 
akmerkezdekinde makyaj kursu olmuştu .akmerkezin ortasına bir stand kurmuşlardı bir kaç kişiydik ortada bir manken mua mikrofonla adım adım gösteriyordu .herkesin başında bir mua vardı kendimize yaptık makyajı mankene baka baka işte dumanlı göz makyajıydı.120 ytlydi kurs ama teknik olarak bedavaya geldi çünkü 120 ytllik ürün alabiliyorduk.makyaj hiç yakışmamıştı bana ama lol ordan mace gidince ürün almaya aynalara bakım nolmuşum ya dediğimi hatırlıyorum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kursta yanımda oturan  bir kız vardı 50 tane mac farım var demişti keşke onu da spektraya çağırsaydım hehe


----------



## ebvata (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_sample istemek için ne kadarlık alışveriş yapmam lazım en az .utanıyorum ben istemeye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Böyle bir sınırlama yok bence,önemli olan mua ile muhabbetinin ne kadar iyi olduğu,1 ruja 2 sample de alırsın,5 ürüne zar zor 1 sample da.


jbid,ben cesur kırmızı hevesimi kışa ve Russian Red e saklıyorum,şu aylarda benim için en kırmızısı lady bug rujum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




inglot un liner ını deneyeyim yarın,oradaki mualardan birinin kartı vardı bende arayıp sorayım göz içi olayını iyice.

msfyi çıkar çıkmaz alan şanslı gruptanım ben,çok da memnunum hafif,tüy gibi.


----------



## ebvata (Sep 18, 2008)

120 ytl ,160 olmuş galiba,ama nasılsa ürün alıyorum,boşa gitmiş bir para olmayacak.Bakırköy mac dekini katılım azlığından ertelediler,cumartesi 
gene sorayım unutmadan

şimdi inglot u aradım,cream liner ı göz içine sürülüyomuş,alıp kenara koymuştum işe yarasın bari,ama muhakak waterproof makyaj temizleyici ile çıkarın dedi kız,yoksa çok uğraşırsınız gözünüz mahfolur dedi.


----------



## ebvata (Sep 19, 2008)

Bu sabah inglot un eyeliner ını gözaltıma sürdüm,sonuç harika
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sonunda kalem arayışım bitti galiba,3 saat oldu ama ilk sürdüğüm gibi duruyor,göz pınarımda bile duruyor hem de
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Teşekkürler!


----------



## ciiden (Sep 19, 2008)

Selam kızlar,,Marjom sana burda da rahat yok benden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hepinize sevgiler


----------



## ebvata (Sep 19, 2008)

Hoşgeldin ciiden


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 20, 2008)

Hoşgeldin ciidencim iyi ki geldin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mac'e gidemedin di mi sen hala


----------



## ciiden (Sep 20, 2008)

Hoşbulduk ebvatacım ,Marjom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marjocum sorma gidemedim bir türlü,listem hazır bekliyorum.Bir türlü çıkamıyorum dışarı cnm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Neyse bu haftaiçi gitmeyi umuyorum artık..

ebvatacım sana burda soriyim bari,Blooming allıgı nasıl buldun cnm?Ben şöyle belli belirsiz çok çok hafif bi bebek pembesi istiyorum öyle mi blooming?


----------



## ebvata (Sep 20, 2008)

ciidencim tam istediğin gibi blooming yoğun bir renk değil,beyaz tenliysen 1,buğday isen 2 kat sürnce istediğin hafif ışıltılı pembeliği yakalıyosun,zaten kat kat sürmeye müsait bir allık değil.Bir tavsiyem olacak ,yanağına sürdürdükten sonra gün ışığında bak allığa,mağazalardaki spot ışık yanıltıcı oluyor,daha koyu gelebilir gözüne içeride.

CoC koleksiyonunun teması koyu göz ve/veya dudaklar olduğu için allıkları son derece doğal tutmuşlar.

Bu arada B2M Türkiye de de olacakmış ama zamanı belli değil,siz atmayın kutuları kapları


----------



## ciiden (Sep 20, 2008)

Teşekkürler ebvata , bloominge bakmalıyım


----------



## nico (Sep 22, 2008)

yakın zamanda mace uğrayan var mı aranızda cult of cherryden hangi ürünler tükenmiş quadlar duruyor mu


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 22, 2008)

nicocum istinye parktaki macte 3 quad da duruyordu, bu cumartesi


----------



## ebvata (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_yakın zamanda mace uğrayan var mı aranızda cult of cherryden hangi ürünler tükenmiş quadlar duruyor mu_

 

Cumartesi Capacity MAC deydim.Plum du bois allık bitmişti.
Quadlardan bir kaç kutu kalmıştı.Matanneler duruyordu.
Glossların da kırmızı tonluları azalmıştı iyice.


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 29, 2008)

yeni koleksiyonlar ne zaman gelecek bilen var mı? cremesheen ve suite array için en son standlar geldi ama daha ürünlerin tanıtımı bize yapılmadı demişlerdi.. merakla bekliyorum bu koleksiyonları


----------



## nico (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_yeni koleksiyonlar ne zaman gelecek bilen var mı? cremesheen ve suite array için en son standlar geldi ama daha ürünlerin tanıtımı bize yapılmadı demişlerdi.. merakla bekliyorum bu koleksiyonları 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
kuzey amerikada piyasaya çıkmasından bir ay sonra herhalde eskiden 2 ay sonra gelirdi buna da şükür 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  yani ekimin ortaları gibi herhalde
bu arada pro pan şeklinde satılan farlar kaç para? boş quad kutuları birde


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 30, 2008)

nico, teşekkürler ekim ortası da gayet makul bir tarih.. gerçi sonradan cremesheen rujların 14'ünün de kalıcı olacağını öğrendim, acele etmeye gerek yokmuş, koleksiyonda bitse bile zaten kalıcı olacak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




refill farları soruyorsan 25 ytl kesin biliyorum onu, 4'lü boş palet de 12 ytl olması lazım, tam hatırlayamadım ama o civardaydı.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Oct 3, 2008)

buradaki magzada (Ankara, Ankamall) CoC ve Overrich tum koleksiyon olarak stokta hala, Starflash'den de sadece Sunset B. yoktu ama bittigini zannetmiyorum, bazen eksik urun geldigi oluyor. cok satmadigina sasirmiyorum ben. kimse 96ytl'ye quad almak istemez, pigment zaten hala yabanci bir urun bir cok kisi icin, hem de 50ytl'ye. iyi ki cp diye birsey var, bu sacma fiyatlarla almak zorunda kalmiyorum ben.

Blooming guzel, oldukca beyaz tenli olmama ragmen abartili ya da koyu durmuyor, ancak bebek pembesi degil. kesinlikle bir "plum" undertone'u var hatta lilamsi morumsu bile denebilir. bence Well-Dressed hafif bebek pembesi tanimina daha cok uyan bir allik. 

cremesheen ve suite array'den neler almayi dusunuyorsunuz? uzun zamandir ilk defa bir koleksiyon ilgimi cekmiyor benim. Ungaro ve Manish Arora da cok ilginc gelmiyor ama Ungaro BP ve Crushed Bougainvillea ccb'yi ismarladim, 2 haftaya elimde olur diye umuyorum. bakalim gelecek mi bu koleksiyonlar Turkiye'ye. ben heycanla Sheer Minerals'i bekliyorum.


----------



## nico (Oct 4, 2008)

^suite arraydan black russian ,fly-by blu ve rave i almayı düşünüyorum ama belli olmaz ürünleri görünce fikrimi değiştirebiliyorum.Cremesheen kalıcı olcağı için belki bir şey almam bilmiyorum.Ungaroyuda hiç beğenmedim.Overrichten Mega Rich Bakırköydekinde bitti .Aranızda onu alan var mı o ve mauvement LE o yüzden alıp almamakta kararsız kaldım Narsın bir turuncu farı var o daha güzel gibi ama daha pahalı.


----------



## ciiden (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_buradaki magzada (Ankara, Ankamall) CoC ve Overrich tum koleksiyon olarak stokta hala, Starflash'den de sadece Sunset B. yoktu ama bittigini zannetmiyorum, bazen eksik urun geldigi oluyor. cok satmadigina sasirmiyorum ben. kimse 96ytl'ye quad almak istemez, pigment zaten hala yabanci bir urun bir cok kisi icin, hem de 50ytl'ye. iyi ki cp diye birsey var, bu sacma fiyatlarla almak zorunda kalmiyorum ben.

Blooming guzel, oldukca beyaz tenli olmama ragmen abartili ya da koyu durmuyor, ancak bebek pembesi degil. kesinlikle bir "plum" undertone'u var hatta lilamsi morumsu bile denebilir. bence Well-Dressed hafif bebek pembesi tanimina daha cok uyan bir allik. 

cremesheen ve suite array'den neler almayi dusunuyorsunuz? uzun zamandir ilk defa bir koleksiyon ilgimi cekmiyor benim. Ungaro ve Manish Arora da cok ilginc gelmiyor ama Ungaro BP ve Crushed Bougainvillea ccb'yi ismarladim, 2 haftaya elimde olur diye umuyorum. bakalim gelecek mi bu koleksiyonlar Turkiye'ye. ben heycanla Sheer Minerals'i bekliyorum._

 

Well-dressed e baikicam mutlaka , tesekkur ederim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cp nedir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben de Ungaro ve Suite Array i sevmedim,aynen Sheer Mineralsi dort gozle bekliorum


----------



## pumpkincraze (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ciiden* 

 
_cp nedir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
cp, custom purchase. yani birine para gonderiyorsun, o kisi de sana istedigin seyi aliyor. mac_cosmetics ve macsaleswap community'lerinde bir cok kisi yardimci oluyor. urunun fiyati+tax+shipping odeyerek buradakinden cok daha ucuza alabiliyorsun. onemli olan guvenilir birini bulabilmek. ben bunu sadece koleksiyon urunlerinde yapiyorum, hem beklememis oluyorum, hem de fiyati daha makul oluyor. bu community'lerde satis/degis-tokus da oluyor. uye olmanizi tavsiye ederim


----------



## anguria (Oct 4, 2008)

Aslında ben LJ i de kullanıyorum CP için ama ordaki satıcıların hemen hemen hepsi burda da var zaten. Bunlar pro kartı olan insanlar di mi? Baya kar ediyolar diye biliyorum ben, gerçi ben de ediyorum o yüzden sorun yok.

Geçen hafta taksim pro yu aradım, şu yeni çıkan eyeliner lar için, ilk konuştuğum adamın dünyadan haberi yoktu sonra ordaki kız 2 ayı bulur dedi gelmesi falan. Bende LJden bi kıza aldırdım onu bekliyorum şimdi postadan merakla.

Ungaro ve Suite Array koleksiyonlarından hiçbişey beğenemedim. MSF manyagı biri olarak Sheer ı bi de şu yeni brunette bilmem ne koleksiyonunu bekliyorum, he bir de red she said tabiki.

Bu arada Manish için CP olayına giremeyeceğimden dolayı Amerikadaki adresime göndericem, bişey isteyen varsa mesaj atsın bana kargoyu bölüşürüz aksi takdirde çok fazla tutmayacağı için bi süre adreste bekleticem ya da yine fırça alıcam. Ben size bana ulaşınca yollarım. Palet koleksiyonu yaptığım için onu kesinlikle kaçırmamam lazım, ayın 7sinde PC başındayım


----------



## ciiden (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_cp, custom purchase. yani birine para gonderiyorsun, o kisi de sana istedigin seyi aliyor. mac_cosmetics ve macsaleswap community'lerinde bir cok kisi yardimci oluyor. urunun fiyati+tax+shipping odeyerek buradakinden cok daha ucuza alabiliyorsun. onemli olan guvenilir birini bulabilmek. ben bunu sadece koleksiyon urunlerinde yapiyorum, hem beklememis oluyorum, hem de fiyati daha makul oluyor. bu community'lerde satis/degis-tokus da oluyor. uye olmanizi tavsiye ederim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Çok teşekkür ederim açıklama için, bunu araştırıcam boş bi vaktimde


----------



## nico (Oct 5, 2008)

bu holiday koleksiyonlarındaki red she saidmi ne pigment setleri ,paletler falan kaça satılır burda ? ben fafi döneminde mace merak sardığım için hiç bilmiyorum eski senelerde nasıl olduğunu.birde farların pro pan şeklinde satılanları daha ucuz oluyor ya allıklar içinde geçerli mi aynı şey?


----------



## Felis (Oct 5, 2008)

hi there!
anoo bizim gızlar burdaymış yav. ben de geldim specktra semalarına ahan da hemen buluverdim memleketimin threadini. ilk postumu buraya yapıyorum hepinizi de öpüyorum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




çisoşcum anguriam benim yeni-eski bi sürü şey alasım var canımcım. bu kargo işi nası oluyo bana bi deyiver bakem. sana ortak olabilirim. cp olayı hakkat iyiymiş hep aklıma gelirdi zaten nolur sanki bi avrupalı amerikalı insan evladı çıksa da sevabına alıp yollasa diye. ben de bi araştiriyim bunu.

cremesheendeki oje rüyama girdi kızlar. ama daha koyu tonda. swatchlara baktım şimdi pek beğenmedim. millet de hayalkırıklığına uğramış zati. pffffff.. neyse. üç beş ruj beğendim. creme d'nude muydu neydi.bi o bi de ravishing, modesty ve fanfare. madem permanent line olucak rahat rahat bakarım artık gelince.

öpüyom tekraaar


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 6, 2008)

anguria ben de amerikadaki adresime yollayacaktim acaba senden gelmesi daha kolaysa direk oyle mi alsam manish i ??? hem o arada ungaro ve digerlerini de mi istetsem??? kararsizim kararsiz... bir de kizlar birileriyle b2m isine mi girsek? hani biryerle anlassak da onlara bizim boslari yollasak onlar da geri istediklerimizi yollasa??

cok mu uctum??


----------



## anguria (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_bu holiday koleksiyonlarındaki red she saidmi ne pigment setleri ,paletler falan kaça satılır burda ? ben fafi döneminde mace merak sardığım için hiç bilmiyorum eski senelerde nasıl olduğunu.birde farların pro pan şeklinde satılanları daha ucuz oluyor ya allıklar içinde geçerli mi aynı şey?_

 
Paletler 86 civarıydı, setler 90lı bişeydi sanırsam, ama tam emin değilim. Fırça seti 110lu bişeydi. 
Blush panlar da daha ucuza geliyor farlarda olduğu gibi.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Felis* 

 
_çisoşcum anguriam benim yeni-eski bi sürü şey alasım var canımcım. bu kargo işi nası oluyo bana bi deyiver bakem. sana ortak olabilirim. cp olayı hakkat iyiymiş hep aklıma gelirdi zaten nolur sanki bi avrupalı amerikalı insan evladı çıksa da sevabına alıp yollasa diye. ben de bi araştiriyim bunu._

 
Naber Felikom, Manish için CP olayı riskli o yüzden bende amerikadaki adrese yollatıcam zaten, fakat bi arkadaşımla malesef anlaştım bile çoktan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_anguria ben de amerikadaki adresime yollayacaktim acaba senden gelmesi daha kolaysa direk oyle mi alsam manish i ??? hem o arada ungaro ve digerlerini de mi istetsem??? kararsizim kararsiz... bir de kizlar birileriyle b2m isine mi girsek? hani biryerle anlassak da onlara bizim boslari yollasak onlar da geri istediklerimizi yollasa??

cok mu uctum?? _

 
Cnm felise de dedigim gibi bi baskasiyla anlastim malesef, ama başka koleksiyonlarda mutlaka getirelim beraber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Senin dediğin kutuyu yolla ürün gelsin olayını ben yaptım. Fakat kutuları göndermek gerçekten pahalıya patlıyor yani pek de bi manası kalmıyor yapılan işin. O yüzden ben artık takasa koyuyorum onları, bi sürü insan atlıyo zaten onlar icin.

*
Bu arada Manish Trye gelicek mi kızlar? Haberi olan var mı?*


----------



## nur (Oct 7, 2008)

hi kizlar

do you know if there are MAC stores in the Ege region. and is MAC more expensive here in Turkey. can someone give me some ideas about the prices of basic things. Çok teşekkür ederim.


----------



## ebvata (Oct 7, 2008)

Feliscim burda da buluştuk canım,şu MAC rüyalarını senle ben görüp duruyoruz
vardır bir hayır bu işte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cremesheenden alacağım ruj 1 ken 2 oldu(Creme d nude ve Modesty)

3-4 diye gitmesin ya,k.k.eksterelerimde tek şey yazar oldu MAC MAC MAC....

Ama neyseki hiçbir şey almayacağım iki koleksiyonu buldum:

Manish Arora ve Passions of the Red,ne renkler bana göre ne de ikili farlar işimi görür.


----------



## jbid (Oct 7, 2008)

to nur,
no mac in ege afaik.
and basic prices are listed in susanne's thread, "international prices" or something like that. but i wouldn't shop here if i could, it's so expensive.


----------



## Felis (Oct 10, 2008)

ebvata evet yav artık dur durak bilmek gerekiyo sanırım. 
bugün iş yerinde çok tatlı bi kız ona makyaj yapmamı istedi. makyaj çantamı karıştırırken şok geçirdi kızcağız. paint pot, fluidline, çeşit çeşit allıklar, high beam filan hiçbirinin ne olduğunu anlamadı. çok utandım ve içimden "sen bi de evdekileri gör" dedim


----------



## ebvata (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Felis* 

 
_ebvata evet yav artık dur durak bilmek gerekiyo sanırım. 
bugün iş yerinde çok tatlı bi kız ona makyaj yapmamı istedi. makyaj çantamı karıştırırken şok geçirdi kızcağız. paint pot, fluidline, çeşit çeşit allıklar, high beam filan hiçbirinin ne olduğunu anlamadı. çok utandım ve içimden "sen bi de evdekileri gör" dedim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Felişkom,dün ben de Taksim MAC e gittiğimde iki kız arkadaşım yanımdaydı,ben o kadar coşmuşum ki mua ile konuşurken,bir ara kafamı
onlara çevirdiğimde bana şaşkınlıkla bakan iki çift gözle karşılaştım,








 aynen böyle bakıyolardı kızlar,MAC-maniac olmuşum ben 
teyy teyy


----------



## pumpkincraze (Oct 10, 2008)

6li yilbasi paletleri 89ytl, firca setleri 119ytl yanlis bilmiyorsam.

bu arada haftaya persembe Sheer Minerals piyasaya cikiyor Amerika'da, ben digerleri bende oldugu icin sadece Soft and Gentle msf'i siparis verdim. hepsi cabuk bitebilir, siz de siparis verecekseniz acele edin.


----------



## nico (Oct 12, 2008)

Rüyamda MAC'deydim.Suite Array gelmiş,koleksiyondaki göz kalemlerine bakıyordum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Gördüğünüz gibi rüyama bile giriyorlar


----------



## jbid (Oct 12, 2008)

bende hic msf yok, bu yeni cikacaklari cok istiyorum. ama amerika'dan siparis ver-kargo bul-gumruk bekle vs'ye giremeyecegim, paraya kiyacagim yani.
peki ne kadara kiyacagim, bunu bilen var mi? 50'den fazla midir? 
bir de allik boyu mu, msfn kadar mi bunlar?


----------



## pumpkincraze (Oct 12, 2008)

54-56ytl civari MSF'ler, boylari alliktan buyuk.


----------



## jbid (Oct 17, 2008)

hanimlar,
ben ise basladim baslayali mac'e gidecek vakit bulamiyorum.
var mi yeni koleksiyon? veya ne zaman gelecek? sheer minerals gelecek mi?
yeni bilgilerinizi bu garip kulunuzla paylasirsaniz sevinirim...


----------



## ebvata (Oct 18, 2008)

jbid,şu anda ungaro,suite array ve taksimde colour forms(haziran koleksiyonu neden ekimde geldiyse) var.


----------



## nico (Oct 18, 2008)

bu koleksiyonlar uzun süre gelmiyor bekliyip duruyorsun sonra aynı anda hepsi birden geliyor sonra bütün paralar gidiyor lol


----------



## Marjolaine (Oct 18, 2008)

ungaro ve suite array caddeye de gelmiş ama henüz satmaya başlamamışlar, haftaya başlicakmış.. manish ise gelmicek bildiğiniz gibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sheer minerals'i bilmiyorum ama yakında cremesheen de gelicekmiş.. benim bildiklerim de bu kadar kızlar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




caddede makyaj eğitimi aldım bu arada, berk'ten çooook eğlenceliydi, henüz eğitim almamış ve eğitim alsam mı almasam mı diye düşünen varsa tavsiye ederim


----------



## nico (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ yeni koleksiyonlarda henüz satılmaya başlanmadı taksimde haftaya sanırım


----------



## nico (Oct 21, 2008)

Bu arada aranızda Sephora'dan alışveriş yapan var mı? İstinye Park'taki Bakırköy Capacity'dekinden daha mı büyük? Sephora'da ürünlere insanın başına üşüşülmeden rahat rahat bakabiliyorsun ama ürünlerin standları çok bakımsız yeni ürünlerde pek gelmiyor sanırım .Nars'ın yeni koleksiyonunu göremedim mesela standında.Stila'yı da kaldırdılar Capacity'deki Sephora'dan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 İstinye Park'taki daha iyi mi Bakırköy'dekinden?


----------



## jbid (Oct 21, 2008)

iki sephora arasindaki farki bilmiyorum ama istinye park'takine girdim gecen gun, yeni urun gelmedigi gibi nars'in bir suru alliginin tester'ini kaldirmislardi mesela. makeupforever'i da getirmiyorlar zaten, sinir oluyorum.
ayrica madrid'deyken 12€'ya baby kabuki bulmustum, burda fiyatlari nedir diye bakayim dedim. o bile yoktu. kendi fircalarini bile zahmet edip getirmiyorlar yani. 
stila vardi ama, tek fark da budur herhalde...


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 21, 2008)

hanimlar taksimden ungaroyu kaptim gecen persembe : pastel emotion l/g i aldim!!!! suite array i gormedim ama ungaroyu okuyordu, akmerkeze de gelmis ama daha satmaya baslamamislardi gecen sali, belki bu hafta baslamislardir.. ben suite array ve ungaro farlarini ayirtmistim ama farlari ve ccb yi almayacagim, amerikadan gelecekleri bekleyecegim.

ayrica taksimde colour forms un fircalari ve paletleri de var, ama nedense makyaj urunleri yok (pudrasi, ruju, highlighter metal miydi neydi onlar) 

veeee (drumroll istiyoruuuum) 2006 noel koleksiyonunun paletleri ve de fircalari vaaarrrrr!! dress sets sanirim koleksiyonun adi... herhalde bir cco dan gelmis ama cok ilginc.

bu arada hanimlar "red", she said icin bir program yapsak mi?? hani bizim MA leri gaza getirsek?? boyle boyansalar biz de gitsek!!! su mzrach in gittigi gibi? kirmizi eldivenler, bilezikler, sonrasinda boyanacagimiz kipkirmizi rujlar... hep birlikte toplansak?


----------



## nico (Oct 21, 2008)

^kırmızı rujları sürülüp toplanma olayına evet derim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ne güzel Amerika'da eventler oluyor burda da olsa ya


----------



## ebvata (Oct 21, 2008)

nicocum,capacity ve astoria daki sephoralara gidiyorum ben genelde.
Sakinlik olarak Astoriayı tavsiye ederim büyüklükleri hemen hemen aynı iki mağazanın da.


----------



## jbid (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_veeee (drumroll istiyoruuuum) 2006 noel koleksiyonunun paletleri ve de fircalari vaaarrrrr!! dress sets sanirim koleksiyonun adi... herhalde bir cco dan gelmis ama cok ilginc._

 
2006'yi ben de gormustum, hatta suedette miydi neydi (rengarenk olan palet) onu da alacaktim 80 kusur milyondu, ama palet kullanmayacagimi bildigimden zar zor da olsa frenledim kendimi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fircalarda da pek bir numara yoktu sanki, sadece gozler vardi. fiyatlar da her zamanki gibi dudak ucurtuyordu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ama aranizin iyi oldugu bir ma varsa bu kaynaktan guzel faydalanabilirsiniz, ben alamadim siz alin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rss bana uyar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ama bizim buralarda ne event anlayisi var da ne olacak, onu da dusunmek lazim...


----------



## ebvata (Oct 22, 2008)

31 Ekim de Taksim MAC de bir parti olucak büyük ihtimalle,Halloween temalı makyajlar vs yapılacak denmişti.İlk eventımız o olabilir yani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saatini daha sonra öğrenince bildiririm.


----------



## nico (Oct 22, 2008)

^hadi ya süper herkese açık mıdır acaba parti?


----------



## ebvata (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_^hadi ya süper herkese açık mıdır acaba parti?_

 
forumdan geldim dedin mi tamamdır


----------



## Marjolaine (Oct 23, 2008)

ben kongreye gidicem diyodum ama açıkçası parti için kongreyi ekmeyi düşünüyorum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sanırım gururla pankartımı açabilirim


----------



## ebvata (Oct 24, 2008)

Marjocum çok sevindim geleceğine 31 inde.Yarın saatini falan bir güzel öğrenelim şu partynin


----------



## pumpkincraze (Oct 25, 2008)

ankara magzasina Ungaro ve Suite Array koleksiyonlari gelmis. Cremesheen yoktu.


----------



## ebvata (Oct 25, 2008)

Mac Taksim mağazasında yaplacak party 31 ekim cuma günü,akşam 18.00 sonrası-21.00 e kadar,eğer eğlence uzarsa 23.00 e kadar.Gelirken halloween kıyafetleri vs giyebilirsiniz ya da orada giyinip özel makyaj yaptırtabilirsiniz.Catering firması da olucak.
Ye-iç-süslen-eğlen partisi kısacası


----------



## nico (Oct 26, 2008)

^harika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  geç saatte olur diye korkuyordum açıkcası arkadaşa söz vermiştim çünkü,gelebilicem şimdi çok sevindim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,makyajı ücretsiz mi yaparlar acaba? 
bu arada swatch mağazasında MAC  makyaj günleri için randevu alan var mı aranızda?
suite array taksimde başladı mı satılmaya pearlglide linerlarıma kavuşamadım hala


----------



## ebvata (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_^harika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 geç saatte olur diye korkuyordum açıkcası arkadaşa söz vermiştim çünkü,gelebilicem şimdi çok sevindim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,makyajı ücretsiz mi yaparlar acaba? 
bu arada swatch mağazasında MAC makyaj günleri için randevu alan var mı aranızda?
suite array taksimde başladı mı satılmaya pearlglide linerlarıma kavuşamadım hala
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
nicocum,kendi kendine de yapabileceksin makyaj,
ücretli uygulamalı bir olay değil bu makyaj partisi gbi bişey olacak sanırım.
Taksimde suite array in kalemleri daha çekmecedeyken çoğu satılmış,bankroll kalmamıştı mesela,oradan alacaksan
elini çabuk tut derim.


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_^harika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  geç saatte olur diye korkuyordum açıkcası arkadaşa söz vermiştim çünkü,gelebilicem şimdi çok sevindim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,makyajı ücretsiz mi yaparlar acaba? 
bu arada swatch mağazasında MAC  makyaj günleri için randevu alan var mı aranızda?
suite array taksimde başladı mı satılmaya pearlglide linerlarıma kavuşamadım hala
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
valla nico, ben iki tane kaptim cekmeceden, o arada ungarodan da benden isteyenlere aldim falan, gercekten bitmeden kap!

bir de swatch magazasindaki MAC gunlerinin neden oldugunu biliyor musunuz (ben yeni ogrendim de, biliyorsaniz bosverin, okumayiin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Butun kadinlar swatchin bu sezon bijou koleksiyonundaki renkli yuzuk, kupe etc. reklamindaki makyaja hasta olmuslar da ondan!! Su sarili yesilli mavili olana... Herkes durup durup, magazalara girip "bu makyaji yaptirabilir miyiz, kim yapti neyle yapti biliyor musunuz" diye soruyormus, onlar da MAC e gelip isbirligi istemisler... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Kanyondaki swatch'da MUA olarak Banu var - coook tatli ve beceriklidir gitmeyi planlayan varsa tavsiye ederiiim..

son bir not: partiye gelemiyorum inanir misiniz???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oysa resmen halloween tanisma gununde cosmayi planliyordum


----------



## nico (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_valla nico, ben iki tane kaptim cekmeceden, o arada ungarodan da benden isteyenlere aldim falan, gercekten bitmeden kap!
son bir not: partiye gelemiyorum inanir misiniz???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oysa resmen halloween tanisma gununde cosmayi planliyordum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ebvata kalemlerin çoğu tükendi diyince panikledim hemen MACe koştum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maalesef kalemlerden mor olanıda kalmamış,4 tane aldım.bir de gaza gelip spiced chocolate la ,shadowy lady i aldım bu kadar ürün almışken sample istiyebilirdim ama salak kafam aklıma gelmedi işte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



partiye gelememen kötü olmuş


----------



## jbid (Oct 28, 2008)

igs'cim bu swatch bijou fotosunun linki var mi, merak ettim ama bulamadim.


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 28, 2008)

canim burada gorunecek mi bilmiyorum ama su websitesinde buldum resmi:

Flash detection

aslinda kagida basili halde daha renkli daha parlak, canli gorunuyor, burada biraz solgun cikmis...

nico aslinda akmerkeze sorabiliriz orada mordan kalmis olabilir... bu arada dedigin rave di mi miss fortune biraz daha pembe olandi..


----------



## nico (Oct 28, 2008)

^evet rave benim istediğim.bakırköydekine bakıcam bugün umarım orada vardır


----------



## jbid (Oct 28, 2008)

tesekkurler igs! bu makyajin hastasi olan specktra'da bayginlik gecirir herhalde.
ozellikle zoffee'nin fotolarinda...


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^^ Kesinlikle!! O yüzden zaten her MAC e gidişimde bu da birşey mi diye başlıyorum anlatmaya, resmen ağızları açık kalıyor adamların... Bütün MAC çileri Specktralı yapsak mı ne!!!


----------



## jbid (Oct 29, 2008)

ben kac ayri mua'ya specktra'nin adresini yazip verdigimi unuttum. inglot'takine de vermistim hatta. gelen giden var mi bilemiyorum ama.


----------



## nico (Oct 29, 2008)

kadınların swatch mağazasına gidip makyajı sormaları harbi komikmiş.
kimler geliyor partiye bu arada?


----------



## macbaby1 (Oct 29, 2008)

kızlar ben de geldim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mac rujlardan baby koleksiyonundan bi tane kullandım ama hiç beğenmemiştim,onun dışından mac rujlardan ve glosslardan hiç kullanmadım, bana önereceğiniz şöyle güzel, kalıcı lipsticklerden var mı bir de lipglasslardan hangisini tavsiye edersiniz yapış yapış olmasın


----------



## nico (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macbaby1* 

 
_kızlar ben de geldim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mac rujlardan baby koleksiyonundan bi tane kullandım ama hiç beğenmemiştim,onun dışından mac rujlardan ve glosslardan hiç kullanmadım, bana önereceğiniz şöyle güzel, kalıcı lipsticklerden var mı bir de lipglasslardan hangisini tavsiye edersiniz yapış yapış olmasın_

 





 hangi renklerde ruj kullanmayı seviyorsun ? ona göre öneride bulunalım.

http://specktra.net/f217/mac-lipstick-swatches-100834/  bu sayfada MAC rujların resmi var


----------



## ebvata (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_kadınların swatch mağazasına gidip makyajı sormaları harbi komikmiş.
kimler geliyor partiye bu arada?_

 
18.00 sonrası bennn


----------



## jbid (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macbaby1* 

 
_kızlar ben de geldim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mac rujlardan baby koleksiyonundan bi tane kullandım ama hiç beğenmemiştim,onun dışından mac rujlardan ve glosslardan hiç kullanmadım, bana önereceğiniz şöyle güzel, kalıcı lipsticklerden var mı bir de lipglasslardan hangisini tavsiye edersiniz yapış yapış olmasın_

 
cremesheen geldi mi bilmiyorum ama geldiyse/geldiginde onlari dene mutlaka.
fanfare'i tavsiye ederim kendi adima. amplified olanlar da kalici -en azindan bende-
glass'lar yapis yapis, baska sansin pek yok.


----------



## nico (Oct 30, 2008)

bende gece 10 civarı arkadaşla buluşcam ondan önce bir uğrarım tek gelcem bu arada bilmiyorum çok ezik mi olur ,arkadaşlarıma MAC takıntımı pek göstermeyi tercih etmiyorumda


----------



## macbaby1 (Oct 30, 2008)

nico ve jbid teşekkür ederim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ben genelde pembe, şeftali renklerden hoşlanıyorum ayrıca lipgloss tarzı lipstickleri seviyorum


----------



## Marjolaine (Oct 30, 2008)

o zaman cremesheen koleksiyonu tam senlik macbaby1. ama bildiğim kadarıyla daha gelmedi o koleksiyon.. 

kızlar ben yarın gidiyorum partiye, ben erken gidicem, 3'te damlicam, 6'ya kadar ebvatacığımı beklicem, çok heyecanlıyım


----------



## macbaby1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_o zaman cremesheen koleksiyonu tam senlik macbaby1. ama bildiğim kadarıyla daha gelmedi o koleksiyon.. 

kızlar ben yarın gidiyorum partiye, ben erken gidicem, 3'te damlicam, 6'ya kadar ebvatacığımı beklicem, çok heyecanlıyım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
teşekkürler marjolaine


----------



## jbid (Oct 31, 2008)

arkadaslar ben de mac'e ugrayacagim bugun, kirmizi karanfil takacam sacima ordan tanirsiniz


----------



## nico (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macbaby1* 

 
_nico ve jbid teşekkür ederim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben genelde pembe, şeftali renklerden hoşlanıyorum ayrıca lipgloss tarzı lipstickleri seviyorum_

 
slimshine rujlarına bir bak derim o zaman onlar glossumsu (yeni bir kelime türettim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) meltdown rujuna bir bak bir de o slimshine değil ama


----------



## macbaby1 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_slimshine rujlarına bir bak derim o zaman onlar glossumsu (yeni bir kelime türettim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) meltdown rujuna bir bak bir de o slimshine değil ama_

 
teşekkürler nico pigment ve fluidline hastasıyım ama mac ruj ve gloss fakiriyim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eğer beğenirsem sürekli alırım nedense barbie yani bana göre baby  koleksiyonunda ki frost beni çok soğutmuştu macin rujlarından


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_arkadaslar ben de mac'e ugrayacagim bugun, kirmizi karanfil takacam sacima ordan tanirsiniz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
karanfil yoktu saçında ama neyse


----------



## jbid (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_karanfil yoktu saçında ama neyse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
atladim buldum ama seni dimi ama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kaca kadar kaldiniz kafaniz sismedi mi ya?
ben spare change, molasses pearlglide'lar, blonde's gold pigment ve peaches'la kapattim geceyi. kalbim petticoat istiyordu ama...
ya sen ne kadarlik hasar yarattin?


----------



## *shopaholic* (Nov 2, 2008)

Artık ben de aranızdayımmm!!!


----------



## pumpkincraze (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_atladim buldum ama seni dimi ama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kaca kadar kaldiniz kafaniz sismedi mi ya?
ben spare change, molasses pearlglide'lar, blonde's gold pigment ve peaches'la kapattim geceyi. *kalbim petticoat istiyordu ama...*
ya sen ne kadarlik hasar yarattin?_

 
sheer minerals geldi mi?


----------



## nico (Nov 2, 2008)

parti nasıldı geç kaldım kaçırdım ben


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 2, 2008)

nico seni de gelir mi diye bekledik, hatta ebvatacımla gelecek miydi diye konuştuk, keşke gelseydin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jbid canım ben 3te gittim mac'e, 7-7.30 gibi çıktım sanırım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 asıl hasarı ben değil shopaholic yaptı ztn mağazanın yarısını aldı hehe 

ben yeşil makyaj yaptırmıştım, kullanılan ürünleri aldım sonra, greenstroke paint pot (üf çok güzel bir renk), bio green (pro ürün) ve sushi flower far, forever green kalem, lip conditioner, cleanse off oil, ungarodan pure rose ruj ile golden olive ve emerald green sample'ları aldım, yeşile doydum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yalnız partiden sonra kozmetiğe doydum, kışlık kıyafet alma moduna girdim


----------



## jbid (Nov 2, 2008)

pumpkin sheer minerals gelmemis, ne zaman gelecegi de belli degil. red she said'den sonra, yeni yilda dediler ama o kalabalik ve gurultude bir yanlis anlama oldugunu umuyorum.
marjo ben de bio green'in hastasiyim. gerci 239'la bile 10 kere surmem gerekiyor ama muhtesem bir renk. sende de cok guzel durmustu. 
shopaholic sen de hosgeldin! bize de alacak bir seyler biraktin umarim


----------



## ebvata (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_parti nasıldı geç kaldım kaçırdım ben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
parti güzeldi,ben sonradan gelenlerden olduğum için mağazayı kapatanlarda da oldum zaten,sana bakındım marjoma da sordum,jbid de ordaydı ama o harala gürelede tanışamadık 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




shopaholiccim hoşgeldin canım


----------



## macbaby1 (Nov 2, 2008)

kızlar siz itsbeauty diye bir forum var orda değil misiniz


----------



## macbaby1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **shopaholic** 

 
_Artık ben de aranızdayımmm!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
hoşgeldin arkadaşım


----------



## nico (Nov 3, 2008)

10 gibi gelebildim anca partide çoktan bitmişti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeni yıl partisi falanda yaparlar sonra umarım


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 3, 2008)

Kizlar gercekten partiyi kacirdigima inanamiyorum, ben sabah gidip oradakilere geleceginizi soyledim ama tabii kim ne yapti sonra bilemedigimden hani su saatte soyle olacak gibi kesin birsey soylemedim.. Nasildiiii?????? Ben gittigimde daha hazirliklara baslamamislardi (sabah 1030da ordaydim, wolf pearlglide aldim, ama asil amacim aksam icin kirmizi pigment ve glitter sample lari almakti - basardim daaaa!!!) 

Bu arada bana yardim eden adam Rifat galiba adi, yaniliyor muyum? Bileniniz, seveniniz, sevmeyeniniz var mi?? Kafasi kel guler yuzlu genc bir adam, sizin fikrinizi almak isterim cunku taksime sik gidemedigimden bilemiyorum...


----------



## nico (Nov 3, 2008)

^kumral minyon bir tip? kel değildi ama galiba o ya neyse .yani çokta ilgilenmiyor ama kılda değil .


----------



## *shopaholic* (Nov 5, 2008)

Hoşbuldum arkadaşlar hepinize teşekkürlerrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jbidcim Mac'te alacaklar bitmez tükenmez hala hepimize yetecek kadar makyaj malzemesi var orda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ayrıca Majocum her seferinde Mac'i toplasam da yine de bitmiyor alacaklarım yine de bitmiyoooooorrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nası iş anlamadım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Igswonderworld Rıfat benim ilk Muacım diyebilirim sanırım Nico yanlış kişiyi tahmin etti bi yanlışlık olmasın o yüzden çok ilgili çok cici bir Muadır kesinlikle önerebilirim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zaten sorarsan herkes Rıfat ve Tahsinden çok memnundur. Beyoğlu Mac'e gittiğinde kesinlikle bu 2 kişiyi sormalısın


----------



## nico (Nov 5, 2008)

herkes Tahsin'den bahsediyor o kimdir merak ettim valla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Özgür'le ,Çağla'yı(adını yanlış hatırlamıyorsam) biliyorum ben Taksim MACden.
bugün Blooming allığını aldım forumda CoC sayfasında hep abartıyorlar sanıyordum ama cidden çok güzelmiş


----------



## ebvata (Nov 6, 2008)

Tahsincim,Taksim MAC in müdavimi olmama sebep,bitanecik şeker MUAcımdır.


----------



## nico (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebvata* 

 
_Tahsincim,Taksim MAC in müdavimi olmama sebep,bitanecik şeker MUAcımdır.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
partide korsan gibi giyinmiş biri vardı o mu


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 6, 2008)

nicocum senin ten ne renk - NC, NW ne ise koyulugu acikligi? cunku ben NC35 im ve blooming gozukmeyecek diye almamistim, nasil duruyor?


----------



## ebvata (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_partide korsan gibi giyinmiş biri vardı o mu_

 

Yeeeppp!


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 6, 2008)

cengiz kimdi ebvatacım ? hatırlayamadım :S


----------



## jbid (Nov 6, 2008)

tahsin ayni zamanda magaza muduru de galiba. dunya tatlisi. ama zeynep'imi degismem ben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nico, ben de igs'yle ayni seyi merak ediyorum. blooming cok acik duruyor, mumkun mudur bir iki hareketle belli olmasi? bir de blushbaby'ye benziyor mu, bilen var mi?


----------



## ebvata (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_cengiz kimdi ebvatacım ? hatırlayamadım :S_

 
ceyhun


----------



## ebvata (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_tahsin ayni zamanda magaza muduru de galiba. dunya tatlisi. ama zeynep'imi degismem ben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nico, ben de igs'yle ayni seyi merak ediyorum. blooming cok acik duruyor, mumkun mudur bir iki hareketle belli olmasi? bir de blushbaby'ye benziyor mu, bilen var mi?_

 

blooming açık tenlerde daha belli olan bir renk,ama yoğun uygulanırsa 
koyu tenlerde de gösteriyor kendini.Blushbaby varsa sende bu ona yakın,
fazla bir fark yok bana göre.


----------



## nico (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_nicocum senin ten ne renk - NC, NW ne ise koyulugu acikligi? cunku ben NC35 im ve blooming gozukmeyecek diye almamistim, nasil duruyor?_

 
biraz komik gelebilir size ama ben hiç fondöten kullanmıyorum o yüzden tam emin değilim ama Akmerkezdeki  MAC makyaj eğitiminde mua NC20 kapatıcı kullanmıştıı .
blooming belli oluyormu diye soranlara cevabım evet! yoğun kullanmama bile gerek yok az birşey yetiyor bir de mat bir pembe değil parlaklığı da var biraz, çok güzel Taksim'de bir kaç tane var hala ,bir deneyin bence


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_sample istemek için  ne kadarlık alışveriş yapmam lazım en az .utanıyorum ben istemeye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Öncellikle yeni aranıza katılan bir Makep-up artist olarak herkese Merhaba
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hediye pigment için yaptığınız alışverişin yüklü olması gerekmiyor, teklif etmeniz yeterli


----------



## ebvata (Nov 7, 2008)

Merhaba dream,hoşgeldin


----------



## nico (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dream* 

 
_Öncellikle yeni aranıza katılan bir Makep-up artist olarak herkese Merhaba
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hediye pigment için yaptığınız alışverişin yüklü olması gerekmiyor, teklif etmeniz yeterli
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 MAC'de mi çalışıyorsun ?


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_





 MAC'de mi çalışıyorsun ?_

 

evet


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 8, 2008)

hoşgeldin dream foruma, hangi mac'te çalışıyorsun? istanbulsa büyük ihtimalle içimizden birileriyle tanışıyorsundur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bi de hazır seni bulmuşken (hehe) 15 kasımda sadece sheer minerals ve cremesheen mi geliyor? holiday koleksiyonları daha yok mu ortalıkta


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_hoşgeldin dream foruma, hangi mac'te çalışıyorsun? istanbulsa büyük ihtimalle içimizden birileriyle tanışıyorsundur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bi de hazır seni bulmuşken (hehe) 15 kasımda sadece sheer minerals ve cremesheen mi geliyor? holiday koleksiyonları daha yok mu ortalıkta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
15 kasım'da line da olacak gibi kesin bir tarih veremem ama dediğin 2 koleksiyon girecek, holidey bu ay sonu gelir. Kids helping kids kartlarımız geldi bile
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Holiday'in ambalajları yıkılıyor öyle böyle değil


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2008)

mağazalara telefonunuzu bırakabiliyorsunuz koleksiyon çıktığı gün haber veriyoruz


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 9, 2008)

Teşekkürler dream, tlf. bırakmıştım zaten çok önceden hehe.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 15 kasımda gelicek diye aldığım duyum da çok sağlam bir yerden hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  holiday koleksiyonunu çok merak ediyorum ben bu minerallerden rujlardan çok onu bekliyorum asıl, red she said özellikle, gelsin artık


----------



## jbid (Nov 9, 2008)

petticoat'a kavusuyor muyuz yani yakinda?
fiyati ne olacak bilen var mi?


----------



## mate (Nov 9, 2008)

yeni gelen koleksiyonlar ankaraya istanbulla aynı zamanda mı geliyor? cuma günü cremesheer sordum yılbaşında gelir dediler.


----------



## nico (Nov 10, 2008)

dream umarım burada dedikodusunu yaptığımız mualerden değilsindir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 manish arora ne zaman satılmaya başlanıcak bir de o 6lı palet kaça biliyor musun ?


----------



## nico (Nov 10, 2008)

ebvata MAC koleksiyonunu traincasede gördüm .fırçaların süper.şu fırçalarını koyduğun şeyi nerden ve kaça aldın?


----------



## ebvata (Nov 10, 2008)

nico sağol canım,Taksim MAC den aldım 75-80 ytl falandı,muaların kullandıkları 
fırça çantasından bu.

Bu arada benim bildiğim, manish TR ye gelmeyecekti


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 10, 2008)

Ben de Manish gelmiyor diye biliyoruuum, amanin geliyor mu yoksa????

Bayiliveririm suracikta..


----------



## nico (Nov 10, 2008)

niye gelmiyor ki Manish


----------



## jbid (Nov 10, 2008)

store exclusive bir seydi sanirim, belli magazalarda satildi sadece. ne yazik ki bizde yok.


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 10, 2008)

Manish gelmiyor Türkiye'ye. Hem specktradaki sayfasında satılan ülkeler arasında Türkiye yok hem de MAC'te kesin gelmicek demişlerdi.. Ben de o koleksiyonun janjanlı kaplarına bayılmıştım, napalım artık Dame Edna'yı beklicem.. MAC'ten bir türlü koleksiyon ürünü renkli kapaklı bir ürün almak nasip olmadı yav.


----------



## nico (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_Manish gelmiyor Türkiye'ye. Hem specktradaki sayfasında satılan ülkeler arasında Türkiye yok hem de MAC'te kesin gelmicek demişlerdi.. Ben de o koleksiyonun janjanlı kaplarına bayılmıştım, napalım artık Dame Edna'yı beklicem.. MAC'ten bir türlü koleksiyon ürünü renkli kapaklı bir ürün almak nasip olmadı yav._

 
cidden ya heatherette ın o rujları kaçırdım manishten alırım diyordum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bu arada MACde mualerden birebir makyaj dersi alma imkanı mı varmış?


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 10, 2008)

evet var nico, ben berk'ten eğitim aldım geçenlerde.. taksim mac'te de rıfat ve tahsin eğitim veriyorlar sanırım. önceden isim yazdırmak gerekiyor, mua'ların zamanı olunca arayıp tarihi veriyorlar, ona göre gidiliyor.. özel istekle de saat belirleniyor olabilir taksim'de, ben eğitimi taksimde değil cadde mac'te almıştım. ebvatacım taksimde eğitim almıştı, o daha doğrusunu yazar tekrar.. bu arada birebir eğitim 90 dakika, fiyatı da 160 ytl ama bildiğiniz gibi eğitim sonunda 160 ytl'lik ürün alıyorsunuz, yani eğitim bedavaya gelmiş oluyor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 benim bitmeyen sorularım sayesinde eğitim 2saat 15dk'yı fln bulmuştu, çoooook eğlenceliydi. tavsiye ederim


----------



## anguria (Nov 10, 2008)

Kızlar aranızda farketmeyen varsa haber vereyim dedim, Nordie şu anda MAC fırça setlerini 35$dan satıyor şaka gibi. Adresi olanlar kaçırmasın. Ben siparişimi verdim bu gece ama üzerine eklemek isteyenler varsa haber verin bana.


----------



## ebvata (Nov 11, 2008)

anguria,karşılaştık işte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben Adoring Carmine nin 3 fırça setini de
almak istiyorum,buraya geliş süresi ve fiyatı ne olur senden alsam?


nico,Taksim Mac de Tahsin'den de alabilirsin eğitim


----------



## anguria (Nov 11, 2008)

Evet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben dün gece 2 fırça seti aldım, bi de başka şeyler aldım 120$civarı tuttu, nordieye kargo ödemedim 100$ı geçtiğim için. Aslında aldığım setlerdeki fırçaların hepsinin büyük boyu vardı bende ama dayanamadım valla kırmızı sap olayı beni bitirdi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neyse, 3 takım 35.3 = 105$ Artı vergisi sanırım 7-8$ civarı tutar. Nordieye kargo ödemezsin 100$ı geçtiği için. Buraya geliş ise 14-21$ arası tutar tam kestiremiyorum şu an ağırlığını. 130-135$ civarı yapar toplam yani. Şu haliyle bile MACin normal ücreti 150$ı tutmuyor hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Acaba yaptıkları yanlışın ne zaman farkına varıcaklar bilmiyorum. Millet deli gibi set alıyor şu anda.


----------



## ebvata (Nov 11, 2008)

Oyy oyyy alalım hemen o zaman yaa


----------



## nico (Nov 11, 2008)

MACde allık fırçalarının fiyatı ne kadar?


----------



## *shopaholic* (Nov 11, 2008)

Bu Nordie nedir yaa??!!


----------



## ebvata (Nov 11, 2008)

Canım nordstrom sitesi varya o işte


----------



## jbid (Nov 11, 2008)

kizlar,
rave, miss fortune ve bankroll pearlglide liner ariyorum. bulanlarin insaniyet namina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




benim icin ayirtmasi ve bana haber vermesi mumkun mudur acaba? 
cunku


----------



## *shopaholic* (Nov 11, 2008)

Teşekkürler Ebvatacım yaa ben bu siteyi daha önce keşfetmemişimm meğerr çok mutlu oldum şimdi


----------



## *shopaholic* (Nov 11, 2008)

Rave ve Miss Fortune bana da lütfennn!!! Bilen, duyan olursa lütfen söylesin çünküüü 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too!!


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 11, 2008)

bana da rave ve bankroll


----------



## anguria (Nov 11, 2008)

Ya kızlar msjlarınızı cevapladım ama buraya da yazayım. Malesef Ebvatanın siparişini verdim ben. Kalemleriniz suya düştü 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bundan sonra sipariş verirken mutlaka yazıcam buraya bişey isterseniz eklerim her zaman sorun değil benim için.
Ben 1-2 tane ürün alacağımın koleksiyonlarda genelde CP olayına giriyorum kargo fazla olmasın diye. Ama fazla şey alıcaksam Amerikadaki adrese yolluyorum. Benim bundan sonra ciddi ciddi sapıtacağım koleksiyon Blonde Brunette...! Malum MSFler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He bir de ben dün burdan bi kıza CP olayına girdim. Msj atarsanız size de gönderir, palet falan istemiştim dazzleglass ıvız zıvır. Adı dangerous bilmem ne sale sayfasında görünüyodur zaten.


----------



## nico (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dream* 

 
_15 kasım'da line da olacak gibi kesin bir tarih veremem ama dediğin 2 koleksiyon girecek, holidey bu ay sonu gelir. Kids helping kids kartlarımız geldi bile
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Holiday'in ambalajları yıkılıyor öyle böyle değil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
bu holiday koleksiyonuna bağlı olan diğer koleksiyonlar little darlings falan daha mı geç gelicek aynı tarihte mi ?


----------



## nico (Nov 12, 2008)

Miss Fortune ı zamanında varken almadım şimdi kafamı duvarlara vuruyorum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bankroll ise var bende


----------



## nico (Nov 12, 2008)

Miss Fortune ı zamanında varken almadım şimdi kafamı duvarlara vuruyorum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bankroll ise var bende


----------



## ebvata (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **shopaholic** 

 
_Teşekkürler Ebvatacım yaa ben bu siteyi daha önce keşfetmemişimm meğerr çok mutlu oldum şimdi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Rica ederim tatlım,ne demek ya


----------



## jbid (Nov 12, 2008)

ben de bbr ve hk bekliyorum heyecanla.
yilbasi ilgimi cekmiyor. ama anguria'cim, subatta cantana atlayacagim!!!


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_dream umarım burada dedikodusunu yaptığımız mualerden değilsindir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 manish arora ne zaman satılmaya başlanıcak bir de o 6lı palet kaça biliyor musun ?_

 
Şu anda bize bir bilgi verilmedi zamanı ile ilgili..

6 lı palet yok 4 lü ve 15 li var
4 lü olanın palet fiyatı 12 ytl refilleri ise 25 ytl 
normalde 33 ytl iken farların fiyatı palet olunca 25 e geliyor


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_bu holiday koleksiyonuna bağlı olan diğer koleksiyonlar little darlings falan daha mı geç gelicek aynı tarihte mi ?_

 
İnanın tarih vermek çok zor elimize henüz ulaşmış değil ürünler, geldiği zaman size haber veririm. 

Dame Edna yı bekleyin muhteşemmm bir koleksiyon çok eğlenceli ambalajları ve renkleri


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2008)

Yazdıklarınızı okumak çok keyifli, bu kadar mac fan ı bir arada görmek ve fikirlerini bilmek bizlere kendimizi geliştirme imkanı sunuyor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mağazalarda bazen bu kadar fikir edinme vaktimiz ve şansımız olmuyor, ya da dile getirilmiyor sizler tarafından..
Siz yine yaşadığınız olumlu olumsuz ne varsa yazın, ,inanın değerlendiriyoruz aramızda


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 12, 2008)

dream, biz de mac mua'larını forumlarda görmekten çok memnun oluyoruz, sizlerin yorumlarınız ve katılımınız da çok yararlı olucaktır bize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dame edna'nın kapları çok şirin, sanırım onun kaplarını görüp de beğenmeyen olmadı şu ana kadar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dame edna da huysuz virjin'in alman verisyonuymuş galiba, diğer forumda konuşmuştuk.. 

bence türkiye mac'in en büyük sorunu koleksiyonların 1-2 ay geç gelmesi (tabii gelirse, cremesheen yalan oldu mesela). Abd satış fiyatının 2 katından fazla fiyata satılmasını geçtim, geç gelmesi gerçekten en büyük problem bence. Zamanında gelse fiyatını dert etmem kesinlikle ama hem geç geliyor hem de pahalı 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mağazalardaki ilgiden ve mua'lardan ben şahsen memnunum, seviyorum ortamını. başka bir kozmetik ürününü denemektense samimi bir ortamda mac ürünlerini denemeyi tercih ederim. özellikle bire bir eğitimden çok memnun kaldım, daha sık yapılabilir, tekrar gitmeyi düşünüyorum ben


----------



## nico (Nov 13, 2008)

Marjolaine nasıl yani cremesheen de mi gelmiyor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ravishing rujuma kavuşamıycak mıyım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dream çok merak ettiğim bir şey var Türkiye'de ki MAC çalışanlarının hepsi makyöz değil mi? bazıları cidden hiç bir şey bilmiyor çünkü Amber Lights diye bir farın olmadığını bile iddaa eden oldu yani .Bilmiyorum onu bilmeyen nasıl orada işe girebilmiş .İşe alma yurtdışında olduğu gibi mi işliyor demo falan v.s ?
Bir de dolar çok arttığı için fiyatlarda yükseliş olcak mı?


----------



## jbid (Nov 13, 2008)

fiyatlar zaten zaten yukselmis yukselecegi kadar, aman derim. 
cremesheen eninde sonunda gelecek, perm cunku. 
ravishing icin uykularin kacmasin, promo'daki gibi degil. bende turuncuya cok yakin ama tam degil, cunku dudaklarim koyu. ama biraz acik renk dudakta direkt turuncu durur.
fanfare'i tavsiye ederim ama. dokusu da daha guzel ravishing'ten.


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 13, 2008)

nico'cum gelmicek gibi bir izlenim olmuş, gelicek Türkiye'ye hatta jbid'in dediği gibi permanent olacak o ruj serisi. Koleksiyonların Türkiye'ye geç gelmesiyle ilgili örnek vermek istedim... Demek istediğim zaten pahalı, bir de üstüne geç gelmesin.. bu koleksiyonu da uzun zamandır bekliyorum ve her seferinde 1-2 hafta içinde gelecek deniyo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 artık o kadar çok bekledim ki heyecanımı kaybettim gelse de bi şey beğenemicem heh


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 13, 2008)

ya kizlar daha bakmadim bakmadan soyluyorum o yuzden daha once konusulduysa kusura bakmayin:

eger websitesinde pearlglide lar hala duruyorsa ben siparisinizi vereyim, christmas icin verecem yakin zamanda, amerikadaki arkadasim hazirda bekliyor temmuzdan beri ne aldiysam onda duruyor hepsini yollayacak bana bir anda - starflashler bile onda hala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - sizinkiler de oyle gelebilir ne dersiniz??

bu arada dreamcim niconun 6'li palet dedigi sanirim manish arora nin far paletiydi.. yok o degilse ben atlamis olayim, e affedin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bi de allik paleti var 6li acaba o olabilir miii??

kirmizi fircalari istiyorum artiiiiiiik!!!


----------



## nico (Nov 14, 2008)

^evet manish aroranın 6lı paletini kastetmiştim ama koleksiyon buraya gelmediği için artık fiyatının bir anlamı kalmadı


----------



## nico (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_ya kizlar daha bakmadim bakmadan soyluyorum o yuzden daha once konusulduysa kusura bakmayin:

eger websitesinde pearlglide lar hala duruyorsa ben siparisinizi vereyim, christmas icin verecem yakin zamanda, amerikadaki arkadasim hazirda bekliyor temmuzdan beri ne aldiysam onda duruyor hepsini yollayacak bana bir anda - starflashler bile onda hala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - sizinkiler de oyle gelebilir ne dersiniz??_

 
valla ağzından bal damlıyor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 evet pearlglideların wolf hariç hepsi duruyor sitede .rave e kavuşabilsem süper olurdu


----------



## ebvata (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeni koleksiyonlar(Holiday vs) yarın Taksim MAC de sergilenecekmiş,bilginize.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Nov 15, 2008)

Ismarladigim Red, She Said ve Passions of Red urunleri dun elime ulasti. Paletler hakikaten harika, gecen senekiler ne kadar plastik gorunumluyse bu senekiler o kadar agir ve pahali duruyor. 

Smokey Eyes paleti gecen seneki Royal Assets Smokey Eyes ve ondan onceki seneki Formal Black Smokey Eyes paletlerinin bir karisimi gibi, bu palet sayesinde sanirim 5. Satin Taupe farima sahip oldum. Warm Eyes'da da nihayet Woodwinked yok, renkler cok orjinal degil ama bence bir palet icinde bulunmasi pratik renkler.

Mineralize e/s trio'lar fena degil. Ortadaki renkler, renk degil sim, inanilmaz dokulme oluyor surmeye calisirken, ozellikle gumus renkli olanlarda. Diger iki renkler oldukca guzel, pigmentation ve texture acisindan basarili. Daha onceki renkler yeniden kullanilmis ama koleksiyon yapiyorum bu mineralize farlari derseniz hepsi de alinabilir, ben oyle yaptim.

Stark Naked ve Enough Said beauty powder blush'lar cok guzel, Enough Said belki koyu renk tonlari icin biraz kat kat surmeyi gerektirebilir ama bundan onceki beauty powder blush'lari aldiysaniz bunlari kacirmayin. Daha yumusak ve blendable buldum ben bunlari, ozellikle de gecen seferki Feeling ya da Secret Blush'la karsilastirildiginda.

Bir de Sheer Minerals'daki Mineralize Sheen Powder'lar ulasmisti elime bir sure once. Guzel ama gereksiz oldugunu dusunuyorum, oldukca da kucuk bir kap icindeler. Beauty Powder Loose'larla karsilastirildiginda baya kucuk kaliyor ama gramajindan emin degilim. Bu tur cok loose highlight powder'iniz varsa gecilebilir bence.

Son soz olarak, herkes Petticoat'u bekliyor ama bence So Ceylon kacirilmamasi gereken bir urun. Bende her ikisinin de ilk versiyonlari var ama degistiklerini sanmiyorum. Petticoat mu So Ceylon mu derseniz ben So Ceylon derim. Oldukca acik tenli biri olacak (NC/NW15/N1) So Ceylon korkulacak bir koyulukta ya da turunculukta degil.


----------



## gocce (Nov 15, 2008)

Pigmentler 50, farlar 33ytl mi?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demek ki Turkiye MAC ten anca window shopping yapabilirim  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Selam herkese bu arada,
Specktra yi bayadir takip ediyorum da, Turkiye bolumu oldugunu hic dusunmemistim niyeyse, sitede arama yapinca cikti bu bolum. Birkac hafta sonra Turkiyeye kesin donus yapiyorum, ve MAC i bu fiyatlardan dolayi kiniyorum! Koleksiyonlar da gec geliyomus zaten...


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_dream, biz de mac mua'larını forumlarda görmekten çok memnun oluyoruz, sizlerin yorumlarınız ve katılımınız da çok yararlı olucaktır bize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dame edna'nın kapları çok şirin, sanırım onun kaplarını görüp de beğenmeyen olmadı şu ana kadar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dame edna da huysuz virjin'in alman verisyonuymuş galiba, diğer forumda konuşmuştuk.. 

bence türkiye mac'in en büyük sorunu koleksiyonların 1-2 ay geç gelmesi (tabii gelirse, cremesheen yalan oldu mesela). Abd satış fiyatının 2 katından fazla fiyata satılmasını geçtim, geç gelmesi gerçekten en büyük problem bence. Zamanında gelse fiyatını dert etmem kesinlikle ama hem geç geliyor hem de pahalı 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mağazalardaki ilgiden ve mua'lardan ben şahsen memnunum, seviyorum ortamını. başka bir kozmetik ürününü denemektense samimi bir ortamda mac ürünlerini denemeyi tercih ederim. özellikle bire bir eğitimden çok memnun kaldım, daha sık yapılabilir, tekrar gitmeyi düşünüyorum ben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




Cremesheen bugün satışa girdi, fiyatlara gelince ... her marka bildiğiniz gibi yerinde daha uygundur örneğin mavi jeans de usa da çok pahalı gibi..
Bir de ulaşım ve devlete verilen vergiler var inanın firma da çok isterdi USA da ki fiyatlardan satabilmeyi ve sizleri memnun etmeyi. Bunun için lütfen marka'ya sitem etmeden önce açıkladıklarımı düşünün...


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dream* 

 
_Cremesheen bugün satışa girdi, fiyatlara gelince ... her marka bildiğiniz gibi yerinde daha uygundur örneğin mavi jeans de usa da çok pahalı gibi..
Bir de ulaşım ve devlete verilen vergiler var inanın firma da çok isterdi USA da ki fiyatlardan satabilmeyi ve sizleri memnun etmeyi. Bunun için lütfen marka'ya sitem etmeden önce açıkladıklarımı düşünün...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Bu arada mutsuz olduğunuz konuları paylaşmanız gerçekten çok önemli, teşekkür ederim


----------



## nico (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gocce* 

 
_Pigmentler 50, farlar 33ytl mi?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demek ki Turkiye MAC ten anca window shopping yapabilirim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Selam herkese bu arada,
Specktra yi bayadir takip ediyorum da, Turkiye bolumu oldugunu hic dusunmemistim niyeyse, sitede arama yapinca cikti bu bolum. Birkac hafta sonra Turkiyeye kesin donus yapiyorum, ve MAC i bu fiyatlardan dolayi kiniyorum! Koleksiyonlar da gec geliyomus zaten... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 pigmentler 45 bu arada,sorma fiyatlar felaket,239 nolu fırçayı almam lazım ne zamandır ama 50 ytl veresim gelmiyor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yüzde 18 vergi malum


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 15, 2008)

dream, canım biliyorum vergi, gümrük, çalışanların ücretleri vs. ben de kendi sektörümde ürünler türkiye'de üretilmediğinden sürekli yurtdışından ürün getirtmeyle vergiyle uğraşıyorum, bu konuları iyi biliyorum. Ama anlatamadım galiba. Fiyatın yüksek olmasını değil, ben yeni koleksiyonların Türkiye'ye geç gelmesini eleştiriyorum. En azından sinema filmleri gibi, abd'yi geçtim avrupa ile eşzamanlı satılmaya başlanırsa, 2 katından fazla olan fiyat farkı o kadar da göze batmaz. Bunca zamandır böyle gelmiş ama böyle gitmek zorunda değil. Türkiye'de artık MAC'e olan ilginin arttığı, bilinçli tüketicinin çoğaldığı bir gerçek, o zaman daha iyisi neden olmasın? 

bugün gidemedim koleksiyonlara bakmaya ama çok üzüldüm dazzleglasslardan sadece miss dynamite gelmiş


----------



## nico (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_bugün gidemedim koleksiyonlara bakmaya ama çok üzüldüm dazzleglasslardan sadece miss dynamite gelmiş 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
şu koleksiyonların neden eksik geldiğini cidden anlamıyorum


----------



## gocce (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dream* 

 
_Bir de ulaşım ve devlete verilen vergiler var inanın firma da çok isterdi USA da ki fiyatlardan satabilmeyi ve sizleri memnun etmeyi. Bunun için lütfen marka'ya sitem etmeden önce açıkladıklarımı düşünün...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bu kadar fiyat farki nerdeyse bir tek Turkiye de var. Gerci butun yabanci markalar en az iki fiyatindan satiliyor. Mac fiyatlari UK de USA dekilerle hemen hemen ayni.

Ben en iyisi bu hafta Mac i bi toparliiim


----------



## gocce (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_





 pigmentler 45 bu arada,sorma fiyatlar felaket,239 nolu fırçayı almam lazım ne zamandır ama 50 ytl veresim gelmiyor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yüzde 18 vergi malum_

 
239 pigmentler icin cok iyi bi firca ama -tam bilmiyorum fiyatlarini- Sephora nin da fircalari cok guzel ve Mac in hemen hemen yari fiyatina. 50 YTL vermek istemiyosan, Sephora ya da bi bak derim. Gerci Mac ten mutlaka sahip olunmasi gereken iki firca varsa, 239 ve 217 dir


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 16, 2008)

o zaman nicocum ben bir rave siparis ediyorum senin icin, ayarlamalarini sonra hallederiz ok? nasilsa eninde sonunda bir sekilde bulusacagiz di mi kizlar???????


----------



## nico (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_o zaman nicocum ben bir rave siparis ediyorum senin icin, ayarlamalarini sonra hallederiz ok? nasilsa eninde sonunda bir sekilde bulusacagiz di mi kizlar??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Süpersin canım ,mesaj attım sana bu arada


----------



## pumpkincraze (Nov 17, 2008)

Ankara'ya Passions of Red ve Cremesheen gelmis, kalici mineralize display de kurulmus, hersey yerli yerinde. Red, She Said farlari var ancak geri kalanlari gormedim. Sheer Minerals da yoktu.

Dare You cremesheen aldim sadece, annem de yanimda oldugu icin deneyecek cok firsatim olmadi, ne yazikki kendisi haddinden fazla makyaj malzemem oldugunu dusunuyor. Dare You ikimizde de cok guzel durunca sesini cikarmadi gerci.


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_şu koleksiyonların neden eksik geldiğini cidden anlamıyorum_

 

bizde anlamadık


----------



## anguria (Nov 18, 2008)

@Dream

Türkiyedeki B2M sorunu ne zaman çözülücek haberin var mı? Benim elimde yaklaşık bi 30 tane var şu an, satmayı düşünüyorum. Eğer yakın zamanda bu prosedür uygulanmaya başlayacaksa bekleticem elimde.
Bence buradaki MAClerde en büyük eksiklik B2M


----------



## nico (Nov 18, 2008)

sheer minerals ne zaman satılmaya başlanıcak bileniniz var mı? şu LE koleksiyonlara para harcamaktan MACin ana koleksiyonundan bir şey alamaz oldum


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 18, 2008)

kizlar akmerkeze holiday gelmis, sheer minerals da 2 haftaya gelecekmis... ruj setleri guzel bu arada paraya bayilan alsin, ben quiet, please i denemek istemistim almadan, guzel bir nude bana cok yakismiyorlar bir de normalde, neyse iyi oldu onu aldim diger hersey var ama hizla gidiyorlar haberiniz olsun holiday el altindan satiliyormus...


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Marjolaine nasıl yani cremesheen de mi gelmiyor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ravishing rujuma kavuşamıycak mıyım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dream çok merak ettiğim bir şey var Türkiye'de ki MAC çalışanlarının hepsi makyöz değil mi? bazıları cidden hiç bir şey bilmiyor çünkü Amber Lights diye bir farın olmadığını bile iddaa eden oldu yani .Bilmiyorum onu bilmeyen nasıl orada işe girebilmiş .İşe alma yurtdışında olduğu gibi mi işliyor demo falan v.s ?
Bir de dolar çok arttığı için fiyatlarda yükseliş olcak mı?_

 

Fiyatlarda artış bilgisi gelmedi bizlere
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Farın ismini anımsayamamış arkadaşım işe yeni girmiş olabilir çünkü her ürünün bir ismi var bildiğiniz gibi zaman alabiliyor öğrenmek, bununla birlikte gelen koleksiyonlar var ve onlarında isimleri var. Şunun gibi düşünebilirsin mağazaya ilk defa geliyorsun ve seni bir anda yüzlerce kişiyle tanıştırıyorlar tabi ki mümkün değil hepsini aklında tutmak zamana ihtiyaç var.
Ama mümkün olan en kısa sürede bunu öğrenmek gereklidir. 
Ben iyimser düşünerek sorunu cevpaladım. Ama şunu bilin ki hepimiz ciddi eğitimlerden geçiyoruz ve çalıştığımız süre boyunca da bu devam ediyor.


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2008)

Şimdi sizlere büyük süprizimi açıklıyorummm.    Dım  Dımm Dımm Dım


----------



## nico (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dream* 

 
_Fiyatlarda artış bilgisi gelmedi bizlere
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Farın ismini anımsayamamış arkadaşım işe yeni girmiş olabilir çünkü her ürünün bir ismi var bildiğiniz gibi zaman alabiliyor öğrenmek, bununla birlikte gelen koleksiyonlar var ve onlarında isimleri var. Şunun gibi düşünebilirsin mağazaya ilk defa geliyorsun ve seni bir anda yüzlerce kişiyle tanıştırıyorlar tabi ki mümkün değil hepsini aklında tutmak zamana ihtiyaç var.
Ama mümkün olan en kısa sürede bunu öğrenmek gereklidir. 
Ben iyimser düşünerek sorunu cevpaladım. Ama şunu bilin ki hepimiz ciddi eğitimlerden geçiyoruz ve çalıştığımız süre boyunca da bu devam ediyor._

 
nasıl bilmez ürünü şeklinde demedim bu sitede okuyorumda MACde işe girmeye çalışanların anlattıklarını,yurtdışında MAC işe alırken önce markayı,ürünleri ne kadar bilip bilmedikleriyle ilgili sınav gibi birşey yapıyorlarmış sonra geçerlerse sınavı ,bir mankene makyaj yaptırıyorlarmış.Türkiye'de de işe alım böyle mi oluyor onu sordum .Her çalışan makyöz değil galiba bazıları sadece satıcı olarak işe girmiş gibi geliyor


----------



## nico (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dream* 

 
_Şimdi sizlere büyük süprizimi açıklıyorummm. Dım Dımm Dımm Dım_

 
kim olduğunu mu açıklıycan


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2008)

'Mac Fun Day Party ' ayrıntılar kısa bir süre sonra burada olacaklar


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2008)

onu da açıklıycam
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 21, 2008)

nerde bu parti? yine taksim mac'de mi?


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2008)

Buradaki enerjinizi bizlerle paylaşmanız ve sizinle tanışmak için bir fırsat olmalı diye düşünüyordum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sonra bunu düşünceden çıkarttım, fikir gelişti, desteklendi. Böyle bir günü yaşamak ve eğlenmek için çok heyecan duyuyoruz.


Not: Mağazamıza telefon açıp isminizi yazdırırsanız sevinirim veya [email protected]'dan mail atabilirsiniz.
Herkesi bekliyoruz,
Sevgiler
Hande


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_nasıl bilmez ürünü şeklinde demedim bu sitede okuyorumda MACde işe girmeye çalışanların anlattıklarını,yurtdışında MAC işe alırken önce markayı,ürünleri ne kadar bilip bilmedikleriyle ilgili sınav gibi birşey yapıyorlarmış sonra geçerlerse sınavı ,bir mankene makyaj yaptırıyorlarmış.Türkiye'de de işe alım böyle mi oluyor onu sordum .Her çalışan makyöz değil galiba bazıları sadece satıcı olarak işe girmiş gibi geliyor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
bu konuyu bir ara party'de konuşalım


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 22, 2008)

MAC fun day party'nin güzel bir etkinlik olacağına eminim, İstinye park'te olmasına üzüldüm, ben büyük ihtimalle gelemicem, malum anadolu tarafındayım ayrıca 29'u yakın bir arkadaşımın doğum günü 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gideceklere şimdiden iyi eğlenceler


----------



## ebvata (Nov 22, 2008)

19.00-21.00 arası? Fun Day Party değil de 

Happy Hours desek daha doğru olur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 saatte ne yapılabilir ki


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebvata* 

 
_19.00-21.00 arası? Fun Day Party değil de 

Happy Hours desek daha doğru olur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 saatte ne yapılabilir ki
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ne yapılmasını isterdin?


----------



## nico (Nov 22, 2008)

dream MAC partileri konusunda oldukça cahilim.partiye gelenlere makyaj falan mı yapılıcak nasıl olcak


----------



## belleville (Nov 22, 2008)

nico dediklerine göre ürünleri istediğin gibi karıştırıcaksın .... ve onlarda sana makyaj yapıcaklar sana facechrt vericeklermiş...


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dream* 

 
_ne yapılmasını isterdin?_

 
ben bu konuda ebvatacığıma katıldığım için fikrimi söylemek istiyorum. önceden bu partiler taksimde yapılmış. geçen cadılar bayramında da vardı mesela.. tüm gün sürdü, mua'lar kendilerine ve bizlere makyaj yaptılar, bütün malzemeler raflardan indi, ellemediğimiz, denemediğimiz ürün kalmadı öyle söyliyim.. 2 saat bence bu tür bir etkinlik için az.. ben bunun devamlı mac kullanıcıları, ya da mac fanları için yetersiz olabileceğini düşünüyorum. ancak mac'i hiç bilmeyen biri için güzel bir tanışma faslı olabilir. mac fan'ları için neden yetersiz olabileceğine örnek vermem gerekirse.. bugün 4'te mac'e gittim ve 8'de çıktım, ki parti fln değildi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bir mac takipçisi için ortalama mac'te zaman geçirme süresi 2 saatin üstünde bence de. yine de mac'in ortamından çekinen ve cesaret edemeyen insanları mac'le tanıştırmak için güzel bir etkinlik olur siye düşünüyorum


----------



## jbid (Nov 22, 2008)

parti fikri icin oncelikle tesekkurler hande. hic yoktan iyidir, yavas yavas oturacak hersey. daha b2m bile yok, o yuzden bizim mac'i sevdigimiz kadar mac'in de bizi sevmesini saglamaliyiz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ben elimden geleni yapacagim orada olmak icin, esim bu duruma ne der bilemiyorum ama haha.
zaman konusunda ise marjo'ya katiliyorum. benim icin 2 saat, acelem oldugunda mac'te gecirdigim sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yine de parti fikrinin destekcisiyim


----------



## ebvata (Nov 22, 2008)

marjocum benim kafamdakileri aynen yazmış zaten,benim için MAC bir mağazadan çok,sevdiğim arkadaşlarımla vakit geçirdiğim,gülüp eğlendiğim bir buluşma mekanı oldu.Taksim MAC den bu açıdan çok memnunum,diğer mağazalarda da bu tarz etkinliklerin yapılması da çok isabetli olur,hem müşteriler bilinçlenir,MAC e girme gerginliğini üzerlerinden atarlar(bazı ilgisiz mualar yüzünden bu sıkıntı hala yaşanıyor),hem de mualar müşteri-satıcı mantığından uzaklaşıp arkadaşça yaklaştıklarında daha kaliteli ve fazla satış yapabildiklerini görürler.


----------



## aquadisiac (Nov 23, 2008)

petticoat ve diğer msf ler geldi mi ist'e?


----------



## nico (Nov 23, 2008)

2 saat nasıl kalıyorsunuz kızlar MACde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben bir 15-20 dakika kalsam tip tip bakıyor mualer .farlara biraz bakınca ee hala karar veremedin mi falan diyorlar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 istesemde fazla kalamıyorum o yüzden


----------



## nico (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquadisiac* 

 
_petticoat ve diğer msf ler geldi mi ist'e?_

 
ben bakırköy ve taksimdekine sordum daha var dediler.


----------



## ebvata (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_2 saat nasıl kalıyorsunuz kızlar MACde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben bir 15-20 dakika kalsam tip tip bakıyor mualer .farlara biraz bakınca ee hala karar veremedin mi falan diyorlar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 istesemde fazla kalamıyorum o yüzden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nasıl mua onlar ben de onu anlamıyorum?Bakarım, karıştırırım,sürerim,beğenirim alırım ,beğenmem çıkar giderim.MAC i diğer kozmetik mağazalarından ayıran en önemli fark; müşteriyi rahat hissettirmek,göz hapsine almamak,al al diye baskı yapmamak.Ben 2 mağazasından alışveriş yaptım defalarca,ikisinde de böyle olumsuzluklar asla yaşamadım,diğer mağazalarına bana uzak oldukları için gitme durumum olmadı,ama onlara da gitsem böyle bir tavırla karşılaşacağıma ihtimal vermek istemem,
yaparlarsa aynı tarzla cevaplarını da alırlar zaten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gözlerini kulaklarını onlara kapat ve renklerin keyfine bak derim ben nicocum


----------



## nico (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebvata* 

 
_Nasıl mua onlar ben de onu anlamıyorum?Bakarım, karıştırırım,sürerim,beğenirim alırım ,beğenmem çıkar giderim.MAC i diğer kozmetik mağazalarından ayıran en önemli fark; müşteriyi rahat hissettirmek,göz hapsine almamak,al al diye baskı yapmamak.Ben 2 mağazasından alışveriş yaptım defalarca,ikisinde de böyle olumsuzluklar asla yaşamadım,diğer mağazalarına bana uzak oldukları için gitme durumum olmadı,ama onlara da gitsem böyle bir tavırla karşılaşacağıma ihtimal vermek istemem,
yaparlarsa aynı tarzla cevaplarını da alırlar zaten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gözlerini kulaklarını onlara kapat ve renklerin keyfine bak derim ben nicocum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
artık beni tanıyan bir kaç mua var onlarla sorun olmuyorda,tanımayanlar kıl olabiliyor yani sanki birşey çalcakmışsın gibi başından ayrılmamalarına sinir oluyorum yanlız genel konuşuyorum sadece MAC için değil, çoğu kişi kozmetik mağazalarına bu yüzden gitmekten hoşlanmıyor.taksimdekinde bir kere bir çalışan kız girer girmez ne bakmıştınız diye sormuştu(sanki ürünlere bakmadan karar vercem de)bende işte biraz bakıyım genelde planlıyorum ne alıcağımı sonra unutuyorum dedim güldüm falan o da sinirli sinirli bir defa gelmeden karar verde gel liste yap dedi sanki pazara meyve  almaya gidiyorum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bir daha görmedim onu zaten makyajıda hep berbattı
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 belki çalışmıyordur artık.genelde taksimdekilerden memnunum ama o çok kıldı .hala karar veremedin mi sorusunu ise sürekli soruyorlar başımda bekle demiyorumki ben onlara zaten ,istediğime bakar almak istediğimde de haber veririm zaten.en fazla 15 dakika kalıyorum mağazada o da birşey alırsam


----------



## ebvata (Nov 23, 2008)

Ne elemanmış o ya,tam psikopat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Liste yap da gel" dedi ha!


----------



## pumpkincraze (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dream* 

 
_Cremesheen bugün satışa girdi, fiyatlara gelince ... her marka bildiğiniz gibi yerinde daha uygundur örneğin mavi jeans de usa da çok pahalı gibi..
Bir de ulaşım ve devlete verilen vergiler var inanın firma da çok isterdi USA da ki fiyatlardan satabilmeyi ve sizleri memnun etmeyi. Bunun için lütfen marka'ya sitem etmeden önce açıkladıklarımı düşünün...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aslinda mavi jeans amerika'da turkiye'dekinden daha ucuz, zaten MAC de kanada firmasi, amerika degil. su anda sadece Estee Lauder sirketler toplulugu icerisinde. kanada'da da MAC amerika'dakinden daha pahali'ya geliyor cunku orada vergi daha fazla (%15'e kadar cikiyor province'e gore, amerika'da ise state'e gore %8-9 en fazla).

ben aslinda bundan bir iki sene once MAC Corporate'a bir mail atarak bu durumda hosnutsuzlugumu belirtmistim, cunku bu fiyat pahaliligi ben (ve benim gibi bir cok insani) yurtdisindan urun getirtmeye ya da eBay-LJ satislari tarzi secondary souce'lara itiyor. neden sevdigim ve sadik oldugum bir marka kazanacagina baska insanlar kazansin ki. butun bunlari aciklamistim. Global Consumer Communications biriminden bir bayan bana cevap yazarak, bana turkiye musteri iliskileri biriminden bir bayanin email'ini verimisti ben de yazdigim mail'i turkce olarak bu bayan attim. tabii ki bir cevap gelmedi.

benim yaklasik $14000-15000 buyuklugunde bir MAC koleksiyonum var, ciddi bir musteriyim, MAC bagimlisiyim ama bugune kadar Turkiye'deki MAC magzalarindan aldigim urunler koleksiyonumun %10'u bile degil (fircalarim konusunda cok hassas oldugum sadece onlari magzadan gorerek, dokunarak aliyorum).

neden benim magzda yaptigim alisveris size ve sirkete kazanc olarak donebilecekken ben parami yurtdisinda harcayayim ki?

neyse, sonucta ben zaten ankara'da yasiyorum ve istanbul musterisi degilim bu sebele yazdiklarim cok ilgilendirmeyebilir herkesi.

bu arada gercekten liste yapmadan MAC'e gittiginize cok sasirdim. belki de liste hastasi bir insan oldugum ben devamli MAC'den alinacak urunler listesi yapiyorum. hatta Specktra'da, MUA'da ya da ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥'da yeni bir koleksiyon haberi ciktiginda notepad'i acip o koleksiyondan alacaklarimi hemen yaziyorum. aldikca ya da yurtdisindan ismarladikca da siliyorum listeden. mesela su anda Hello Kitty koleksiyonu dahil aradaki tum koleksiyonlardan alacaklarimin listesi var. 

bir onerimde bir excel dosyasinda koleksiyonunuzun listesini tutmak. ben urun tipine gore bir liste yaptim onu kullaniyorum, sutunlara da farlarin/alliklarin/rujlarin finishlerini (veluxe pearl, satin, lustre, sheertone shimmer gibi), butun urunlerin renk tonlarini, satis fiyatini, hangi koleksiyon urunu oladugunu vs. yaziyorum. boylece hem ne kadar para harcadiginizin farkinda oluyorsunuz hem de zaten var olan birseyi alma riskinden kurtuluyorsunuz.

cok uzun yazdim...

bir dip not, Strawberrynet'den MAC almayi dusuneniniz varsa, onermiyorum. MAC urunlerini aldiklari wholesaler sahte MAC satiyor, dolayisiyla Strawberrynet'deki MAC'lerin gercek olmama olasiliklari yuksek.


----------



## ebvata (Nov 23, 2008)

MAC e liste yapıp gitme konusuna bir açıklık getirmek isterim,liste olayını ben de yapıyorum,mayıs ayı itibariyle mac ürünleri almaya başladım,ilk başlarda görüp beğendiğimi alıyordum,ama zaman ilerledikçe daha bilinçli alışverişe başladım macden,koleksiyonları takip edip swatchlarda beğendiğim renkleri,ürünleri yazıp mağazaya gitmek çok daha pratiklik kazandırdı alışverişime,benim şaşırdığım ve eleştirdiğim kısım liste yapmak değil,muanın konuşma tavrıdır,aynı cümleyi daha yardımsever ve aydınlatıcı şekilde söyleseydi keşke,ayrıca benim listeyle mac e gelmeme şaşıran mualarda oluyordu bazen,buna ne demeli peki?


----------



## jbid (Nov 23, 2008)

ben de listeciyim, excel dosyam da var. bir de bir adim ileri gidip, beyaz kagida her urunumu siviyorum (swatch mi deseydim hehe), boylelikle elimdeki renkleri takip edebiliyorum. 
ama bence bunlarin hicbiri benim aklimi basima getirmiyor. mac'in havasindan suyundan midir bilemiyorum, kesinlikle uzak duracagim bir urune asik olup aliyorum. liste miste yalan yani


----------



## ebvata (Nov 23, 2008)

jbid,öyle kaçamaklar bende de oluyor,ama napiim ben


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 23, 2008)

benim de listem var, excel alınacak listesi, wish list (repromote olursa kaçırmamak için  ) vs hehe ben de ilk listeyle mac'e gittiğimde mua'lar dumur olmuştu, daha önce hiç listeyle gelen görmediler herhalde hehe


----------



## ciiden (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_bir dip not, Strawberrynet'den MAC almayi dusuneniniz varsa, onermiyorum. MAC urunlerini aldiklari wholesaler sahte MAC satiyor, dolayisiyla Strawberrynet'deki MAC'lerin gercek olmama olasiliklari yuksek._

 
Strawberryden fluidline aldım,orjinal olduguna eminim.Diger forumda dazzleglass vs alan arkadaşlar da oldu,onlar da orjinal oldugunu teyid etti.
Bence bu kadar net 'sahte' dememek lazım .


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_aslinda mavi jeans amerika'da turkiye'dekinden daha ucuz, zaten MAC de kanada firmasi, amerika degil. su anda sadece Estee Lauder sirketler toplulugu icerisinde. kanada'da da MAC amerika'dakinden daha pahali'ya geliyor cunku orada vergi daha fazla (%15'e kadar cikiyor province'e gore, amerika'da ise state'e gore %8-9 en fazla).

ben aslinda bundan bir iki sene once MAC Corporate'a bir mail atarak bu durumda hosnutsuzlugumu belirtmistim, cunku bu fiyat pahaliligi ben (ve benim gibi bir cok insani) yurtdisindan urun getirtmeye ya da eBay-LJ satislari tarzi secondary souce'lara itiyor. neden sevdigim ve sadik oldugum bir marka kazanacagina baska insanlar kazansin ki. butun bunlari aciklamistim. Global Consumer Communications biriminden bir bayan bana cevap yazarak, bana turkiye musteri iliskileri biriminden bir bayanin email'ini verimisti ben de yazdigim mail'i turkce olarak bu bayan attim. tabii ki bir cevap gelmedi.

benim yaklasik $14000-15000 buyuklugunde bir MAC koleksiyonum var, ciddi bir musteriyim, MAC bagimlisiyim ama bugune kadar Turkiye'deki MAC magzalarindan aldigim urunler koleksiyonumun %10'u bile degil (fircalarim konusunda cok hassas oldugum sadece onlari magzadan gorerek, dokunarak aliyorum).

neden benim magzda yaptigim alisveris size ve sirkete kazanc olarak donebilecekken ben parami yurtdisinda harcayayim ki?

neyse, sonucta ben zaten ankara'da yasiyorum ve istanbul musterisi degilim bu sebele yazdiklarim cok ilgilendirmeyebilir herkesi.

bu arada gercekten liste yapmadan MAC'e gittiginize cok sasirdim. belki de liste hastasi bir insan oldugum ben devamli MAC'den alinacak urunler listesi yapiyorum. hatta Specktra'da, MUA'da ya da ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥'da yeni bir koleksiyon haberi ciktiginda notepad'i acip o koleksiyondan alacaklarimi hemen yaziyorum. aldikca ya da yurtdisindan ismarladikca da siliyorum listeden. mesela su anda Hello Kitty koleksiyonu dahil aradaki tum koleksiyonlardan alacaklarimin listesi var. 

bir onerimde bir excel dosyasinda koleksiyonunuzun listesini tutmak. ben urun tipine gore bir liste yaptim onu kullaniyorum, sutunlara da farlarin/alliklarin/rujlarin finishlerini (veluxe pearl, satin, lustre, sheertone shimmer gibi), butun urunlerin renk tonlarini, satis fiyatini, hangi koleksiyon urunu oladugunu vs. yaziyorum. boylece hem ne kadar para harcadiginizin farkinda oluyorsunuz hem de zaten var olan birseyi alma riskinden kurtuluyorsunuz.

cok uzun yazdim...

bir dip not, Strawberrynet'den MAC almayi dusuneniniz varsa, onermiyorum. MAC urunlerini aldiklari wholesaler sahte MAC satiyor, dolayisiyla Strawberrynet'deki MAC'lerin gercek olmama olasiliklari yuksek._

 


Mac bünyesinde çalışan biri olarak bunu cevaplıyorum; Mac Canada çıkışlı olan Estee Lauder Company e geçtikten sonra Amerikan firması sayılan bir şirkettir... Halen üretimler Canada,USA,Londra gibi ülkelerde yapılmaya devam etmektedir.


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_ben bu konuda ebvatacığıma katıldığım için fikrimi söylemek istiyorum. önceden bu partiler taksimde yapılmış. geçen cadılar bayramında da vardı mesela.. tüm gün sürdü, mua'lar kendilerine ve bizlere makyaj yaptılar, bütün malzemeler raflardan indi, ellemediğimiz, denemediğimiz ürün kalmadı öyle söyliyim.. 2 saat bence bu tür bir etkinlik için az.. ben bunun devamlı mac kullanıcıları, ya da mac fanları için yetersiz olabileceğini düşünüyorum. ancak mac'i hiç bilmeyen biri için güzel bir tanışma faslı olabilir. mac fan'ları için neden yetersiz olabileceğine örnek vermem gerekirse.. bugün 4'te mac'e gittim ve 8'de çıktım, ki parti fln değildi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bir mac takipçisi için ortalama mac'te zaman geçirme süresi 2 saatin üstünde bence de. yine de mac'in ortamından çekinen ve cesaret edemeyen insanları mac'le tanıştırmak için güzel bir etkinlik olur siye düşünüyorum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Etkinlik için ciddi bir çalışma yapılıyor inanın
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sizlerin de bizler gibi heyecanımızı paylaşmanızdan mutluluk duyarız.  Saati uzatma konusuna gelince bunun için de çalışma yapıyoruz, umarım size yarın iyi haberi vericem. Bu arada sadece İstinye Park Mac değil, diğer mağazalardan da Make-up artist arkadaşlarımız katılacaklar


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebvata* 

 
_Nasıl mua onlar ben de onu anlamıyorum?Bakarım, karıştırırım,sürerim,beğenirim alırım ,beğenmem çıkar giderim.MAC i diğer kozmetik mağazalarından ayıran en önemli fark; müşteriyi rahat hissettirmek,göz hapsine almamak,al al diye baskı yapmamak.Ben 2 mağazasından alışveriş yaptım defalarca,ikisinde de böyle olumsuzluklar asla yaşamadım,diğer mağazalarına bana uzak oldukları için gitme durumum olmadı,ama onlara da gitsem böyle bir tavırla karşılaşacağıma ihtimal vermek istemem,
yaparlarsa aynı tarzla cevaplarını da alırlar zaten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gözlerini kulaklarını onlara kapat ve renklerin keyfine bak derim ben nicocum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Kimmiş o Mua, nerede oldu?


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2008)

ÖNEMLİ! Mağazamızı arayıp isimlerinizi ve nick lerinizi belirtirseniz çok sevinirim. 

Bu parti sizler ve bizler için, misafirlerimizin kimler olduklarını bilmek istiyoruz.

Hande


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_ben bu konuda ebvatacığıma katıldığım için fikrimi söylemek istiyorum. önceden bu partiler taksimde yapılmış. geçen cadılar bayramında da vardı mesela.. tüm gün sürdü, mua'lar kendilerine ve bizlere makyaj yaptılar, bütün malzemeler raflardan indi, ellemediğimiz, denemediğimiz ürün kalmadı öyle söyliyim.. 2 saat bence bu tür bir etkinlik için az.. ben bunun devamlı mac kullanıcıları, ya da mac fanları için yetersiz olabileceğini düşünüyorum. ancak mac'i hiç bilmeyen biri için güzel bir tanışma faslı olabilir. mac fan'ları için neden yetersiz olabileceğine örnek vermem gerekirse.. bugün 4'te mac'e gittim ve 8'de çıktım, ki parti fln değildi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bir mac takipçisi için ortalama mac'te zaman geçirme süresi 2 saatin üstünde bence de. yine de mac'in ortamından çekinen ve cesaret edemeyen insanları mac'le tanıştırmak için güzel bir etkinlik olur siye düşünüyorum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tecrübelerini paylaştığın için teşekkürler, sen erken gel


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dream* 

 
_Mac bünyesinde çalışan biri olarak bunu cevaplıyorum; Mac Canada çıkışlı olan Estee Lauder Company e geçtikten sonra Amerikan firması sayılan bir şirkettir... Halen üretimler Canada,USA,Londra gibi ülkelerde yapılmaya devam etmektedir._

 

Tanışmak gerçekten çok isterdim seninle... Ankarada ki arkadaşlarımla mutlaka tanışıyorsunuzdur, sizlerin Mac'e olan bağlılığını gördükçe her gün Mac'de çalışmanın gururunu yaşıyorum. 

Bize ilk önce öğretilen IMAC ruhu budur


----------



## pumpkincraze (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ciiden* 

 
_Strawberryden fluidline aldım,orjinal olduguna eminim.Diger forumda dazzleglass vs alan arkadaşlar da oldu,onlar da orjinal oldugunu teyid etti.
Bence bu kadar net 'sahte' dememek lazım ._

 
ben de farlarin sahte oldugundan eminim. hatta biraz arastirma yaparsaniz, cesitli fotograflarla bunun kanitladigini gorursunuz. riske atmanin anlami olmadigini dusunuyorum.


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 24, 2008)

farların sahte olduğunu ben de birkaç yerden duymuştum, hatta farlar sahte diye bayağı olay oldu sonra strawberry mac satmayı bıraktı bir süre.. benim de dazzleglassım ve fluidline'ım var strawberry'den türkiyeden aldıklarımla aynı, onlarda bir problem yok. bazı ürünler sahte olabilir ama kendi elimdekilerin orijinal olduğuna %100 eminim ben de ciidenciğim gibi


----------



## nico (Nov 25, 2008)

kızlar liste bozar beni, spontane yaşarım ben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eninde sonunda bütün mağazayı alcam nasıl olsa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bu arada partiye gelmeyi çok isterim ama vize haftam ve istinye bana çok uzak,şu an bilmiyorum yani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dream seninle tanışmayı da isterdim


----------



## ciiden (Nov 25, 2008)

Far almadım,ama Marjocum gibi fluidlineın orjinalligine 100% eminim bende


----------



## Dinniko (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dream* 

 
_Bu arada mutsuz olduğunuz konuları paylaşmanız gerçekten çok önemli, teşekkür ederim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
merhaba ... Herkese burda olduğum için çok mutluyum sizinle m.a.c 'i konuşmak harika olucak yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## nico (Nov 25, 2008)

^hoşgeldin dinniko
dream, bu arada piyasadan kalkıcak olan ürünleri napıyorsunuz? satılmasını mı bekliyorsunuz yoksa geri mi yolluyorsunuz? hala sharkskin i almadım


----------



## Dinniko (Nov 25, 2008)

MERHABALAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## Dinniko (Nov 25, 2008)

sharkskin piyasadan kalmadıki kalmıcakta daha


----------



## nico (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dinniko* 

 
_sharkskin piyasadan kalmadıki kalmıcakta daha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yıkıldı bu forum sharkskin piyasadan kalkıyor diye .macin sitesinde de goodbyes bölümünde çok önceden yer aldı .3 tane shadestick kaldı sadece,siteden bakabilirsin.taksimde hala satıyorlar ama bakırköydekinde ve akmerkezde yok.bu sefer liste yapıp gidiyim MACe bari bazı mualeri kızdırdım malum listesiz gidince


----------



## Dinniko (Nov 25, 2008)

Geçmişte yazılanların hepsini okudum bu arada partide olmak istiyorum benide sizlerden kabul ederseniz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bende bu arada macte 2 saat kalmıyorum ya 8 saat yada 12 saat kalıyorum çünkü ben akmerkezde çalışıyorum yani bi mua'yım bi kaçını tanıdığımı düşünüyorum ben mac türkiyeye geldiğinden beri macteyim gerçekten bu site aranızdan biri tarafında defalarca önerilmişti ama bi türlü gelemedin bunun için handeye yeniden ve yine teşekkür ederim......


----------



## ebvata (Nov 25, 2008)

Hoşgeldin Dinniko


----------



## nico (Nov 26, 2008)

Dinniko kesin igswonderworld'ü tanıyorsundur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben çok gelmiyorum akmerkeze uzak bana çünkü.bu arada haziran ayında mı ne akmerkezde makyaj kursu olmuştu gene olucak mı o ?


----------



## ebvata (Nov 26, 2008)

nico,perşembe yani yarın Taksim mac de makyaj eğitimi var 4-6-8 kişilik gruplarda 120 ytl/ürün alma kuponu veriliyor.Belki işine yarar bu bilgi


----------



## nico (Nov 26, 2008)

taksime gittim bugün haftaya perşembeye ertelenmiş


----------



## Dinniko (Nov 26, 2008)

Kesin tanıyorum yazdıklarınızdan kimin kim olduğunu az çok tahmin edebiliyorum ama tabbiki bi kesinliği yok akmerkez havuz üzerinde olandan bahsediyorsun sanırım mac tenique ewet o da 120 ytl di karşığında 120  ytl lik alışveriş yapılıyordu taksim mağazda olanda mac-in mode aslında size lessonu öneririm 90 dakika sürüyo direkt makyajı mua'yla beraber yapıyosunuz ve gerçekten çok başarılı bizim mağazdan lessona demet ve cüneyt giriyo sadece fiyatı 160 ytl ama 160 ytl'lik alışveriş yapıyosunuz mac tecnique yakın bi :tarihte olurmu bilmiyorum ama olursa muhakkak hbr veririm kızlar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))))


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_^hoşgeldin dinniko
dream, bu arada piyasadan kalkıcak olan ürünleri napıyorsunuz? satılmasını mı bekliyorsunuz yoksa geri mi yolluyorsunuz? hala sharkskin i almadım_

 

 discontinue olan ürünleri testerları ile birlikte göndereli 2 hafta olacak nerdeyse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 satılması beklenmiyor malesef
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eager gitti snowgirl gitti sweet william pp si gitti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 üzücü bir gündü onları yerlerinden kaldırmak


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_kızlar liste bozar beni, spontane yaşarım ben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eninde sonunda bütün mağazayı alcam nasıl olsa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bu arada partiye gelmeyi çok isterim ama vize haftam ve istinye bana çok uzak,şu an bilmiyorum yani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dream seninle tanışmayı da isterdim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

vizeye şimdi çalış
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dinlenmek herkesin hakkı


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dinniko* 

 
_Geçmişte yazılanların hepsini okudum bu arada partide olmak istiyorum benide sizlerden kabul ederseniz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bende bu arada macte 2 saat kalmıyorum ya 8 saat yada 12 saat kalıyorum çünkü ben akmerkezde çalışıyorum yani bi mua'yım bi kaçını tanıdığımı düşünüyorum ben mac türkiyeye geldiğinden beri macteyim gerçekten bu site aranızdan biri tarafında defalarca önerilmişti ama bi türlü gelemedin bunun için handeye yeniden ve yine teşekkür ederim......_

 

Rica ederiz efendim beklioruz c.tesi günü
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hangi mua olduğunuzu öğrenebilirmiyim


----------



## Dinniko (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dream* 

 
_Rica ederiz efendim beklioruz c.tesi günü
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hangi mua olduğunuzu öğrenebilirmiyim_

 
mağaza müdür yardımcına sor


----------



## Dinniko (Nov 26, 2008)

cumartesi günü saat kaça kadar parti


----------



## nico (Nov 27, 2008)

bu MAC'in glitter eyelinerları vardı.onlar piyasadan mı kalktı ? sitesinde yok mağazalarda da göremedim


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2008)

saat 22.00 a kadar gibi görünüyor, yarın uzatmalar belli olacak


----------



## pumpkincraze (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_bu MAC'in glitter eyelinerları vardı.onlar piyasadan mı kalktı ? sitesinde yok mağazalarda da göremedim_

 
glitterliner'lar hep koleksiyon urunu olarak geliyordu. sanirim en yakin olarak Hello Kitty'de var.


----------



## VespaGirL (Nov 30, 2008)

Merhaba... Ben şunu sormak istiyorum... Ürünlerin ömürleri ne kadar acaba?


----------



## nico (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VespaGirL* 

 
_Merhaba... Ben şunu sormak istiyorum... Ürünlerin ömürleri ne kadar acaba?_

 
kremimsi ve sıvı ürünlerin ömrü daha kısa ama pudramsı ürünler uzun süre dayanıyor.makyaj malzemeleri banyoda tutulmamalı nem çabuk bozuyor.ben açıkçası ürünlerin üzerinde yazan son kullanma tarihlerine pek inanmıyorum 2 yılda da değil bir farı göz kalemini bile bitiremiyorum.5-6 senelik rujlarım var hala hiç bir şey olmadı .maskaralar 6 aydan fazla kullanılmıyor ama.Kötü kokmaya başlıyınca atıyorum


----------



## nico (Dec 5, 2008)

bu arada sheer minerals geldi mi? kaçırmak istemiyorum petticoat u .yakın zamanda MAC e gidemiycem ,haberi olan var mı ?


----------



## jbid (Dec 5, 2008)

ben sali mac'teydim, mineralize display var ama sheer minerals yok, pudra fondoten vs vardi sadece. ben de heyecanla bekliyorum...


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 13, 2008)

Ben geçenlerde gördüm geldi sheer minerals, standı da pek şirin bir şeydi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 petticoat, so ceylon vs vardı.. diğer mineral koleksiyonu (mineral line extension) da vardı, gold deposit vs., duo mineral farlar, mineral allıklar gelmişti..


----------



## nico (Dec 13, 2008)

^hadi ya kalmıştır petticoat ihşallah gidip bakıyım bugün


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 13, 2008)

kalmıştır bence.. çekici gelmedi bana msf, çok parlak, çok ışıltılı sanki yaza daha uygun olur gibi düşündüm.. tabii ışıltı sevenler için kaçırılmaması gereken bir allık


----------



## nico (Dec 14, 2008)

bugün taksim MACde little darlings pigment seti ne zaman gelicek diye sordum.Bu sene gelmiyecek dediler


----------



## pumpkincraze (Dec 15, 2008)

Sheer Minerals ve yilbasi koleksiyonlarindan neler aldiniz bayanlar?

Ben bu aralar pek MAC'e ugramiyorum, kartimin limiti doldugu icin :-( En son Metal Urge'den 2 tane Metal-X Creme e/s almistim, simdi Amerika'da Chill koleksiyonu da 18 Aralik'a cekilmis, Dame Edna ve Blonde-Brunette-Redhead'le birlestirip ocak basinda almayi planliyorum herseyi. Bakalim nasil butce yapacagiz.

Sizin almak icin bekledikleriniz neler? Daha bir de Hello Kitty var.


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 16, 2008)

gururla söylüyorum hiçbir şey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cremesheen ve red she said koleksiyonlarında rujlara yüklenince sheer minerals ve yılbaşı koleksiyonlarından kendime uygun bir şey bulamadım.. 
yeni çıkacaklardan/çıkanlardan monogram gereksiz pahalı, direk eledim zaten. 

metal urge farları almayı düşünmüyorum, yine de görünce kararım değişebilir, şu anda kesin konuşmiyim  

chill'den nerdeyse hiçbir şey beğenmedim, glosslardan icescape ve snowscene benim beğeneceğim renkler ama o renklerden de çok var elimde, chill'i de geçicem büyük ihtimalle.

dame edna'yı çok merak ediyorum, hatta sırf onu bekliyorum. glossların 3'ü de sevdiğim renkler, rujlar da güzel, 3'lü farı beğenmemiştim ama swatchta görünce beğendim, bilemiyorum. allıkları ise mat, kabına aldanıp alabilirim..

ve dee 2009 koleksiyonları çok güzel görünüyo, hepsini beğendim, listemi yaptım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 özellikle cream team beni benden aldı


----------



## nico (Dec 16, 2008)

holiday koleksiyonundan pomposity ruj ve star naked allık aldım.2si birlikte çok güzel duruyor.Sheer mineralstan ise petticoat u aldım.Pigment setlerinin gelmiyeceği kesin mi bu arada bir bilen var mı?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gelicek koleksiyonlardan ise Chill'i beğendim ben bir de tabi ki BBR.Dame Edna'nın swatchları pek etkilemedi beni koleksiyonların triolarını hiç sevmiyorum zaten Heatherette'ın Trio 1'ı var bende aldığıma pişman oldum mesela.Hello Kittyden de bir kaç bir şey alırım sanırım


----------



## pumpkincraze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_gururla söylüyorum hiçbir şey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cremesheen ve red she said koleksiyonlarında rujlara yüklenince sheer minerals ve yılbaşı koleksiyonlarından kendime uygun bir şey bulamadım.. 
yeni çıkacaklardan/çıkanlardan monogram gereksiz pahalı, direk eledim zaten. 

metal urge farları almayı düşünmüyorum, yine de görünce kararım değişebilir, şu anda kesin konuşmiyim  

chill'den nerdeyse hiçbir şey beğenmedim, glosslardan icescape ve snowscene benim beğeneceğim renkler ama o renklerden de çok var elimde, chill'i de geçicem büyük ihtimalle.

dame edna'yı çok merak ediyorum, hatta sırf onu bekliyorum. glossların 3'ü de sevdiğim renkler, rujlar da güzel, 3'lü farı beğenmemiştim ama swatchta görünce beğendim, bilemiyorum. allıkları ise mat, kabına aldanıp alabilirim..

ve dee 2009 koleksiyonları çok güzel görünüyo, hepsini beğendim, listemi yaptım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 özellikle cream team beni benden aldı 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_holiday koleksiyonundan pomposity ruj ve star naked allık aldım.2si birlikte çok güzel duruyor.Sheer mineralstan ise petticoat u aldım.Pigment setlerinin gelmiyeceği kesin mi bu arada bir bilen var mı?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gelicek koleksiyonlardan ise Chill'i beğendim ben bir de tabi ki BBR.Dame Edna'nın swatchları pek etkilemedi beni koleksiyonların triolarını hiç sevmiyorum zaten Heatherette'ın Trio 1'ı var bende aldığıma pişman oldum mesela.Hello Kittyden de bir kaç bir şey alırım sanırım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ben de Monogram'in gereksiz pahali oldugunu dusunuyorum. Sheer Mystery Powder gecen sene almistim, cok cok agir bir compact icinde, tasimak imkansiz. Acikcasi Sheerspark Powder'lar da cok basarisizdi gecen sene, bir suruyorsun simler agzinda burnunda bitiyor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Zaten Ankara'ya gelmiyor bu koleksiyon.

Chill koleksiyonundan ben pembe olan haric farlari ve Penultimate Liner'i istiyorum. Icimden bir ses de farlari al al nereye kadar, kullanmiyorsun bile diyor. Cok ustuste gelecegi icin koleksiyonlar para mi biriktirsem diye dusunuyorum.

Dame Edna'nin special packaging'i beni benden aldi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Kirmizi ruju (Kanga-rouge), iki pudrayi ve iki trio'yu almak istiyorum. Aslinda trio'lar Heatherette'i inanilmaz animsatiyor, ben o zaman sadece trio 1'i almis, morlu olan trio 2 biraz chalky diye almamistim. Simdi de belki sadece morlu olani alirim emin degilim.

Isin kotusu ben yilbasi koleksiyonundan da bayagi birseyler aldim. Mineralize trio'lari, kirmizi ojeyi, "Red" She Said ruju, 2 alligi aldim, 2 tane de yilbasi paleti aldim.

Ankara'da butun mineralize trio'lar bitmis, kalici mineralize display'inde olanlar var sadece. Eger Earthly Riches mineralize duo'yu gecen sene almadiysaniz bu sene kacirmayin, cok guzel.


----------



## sweetgirl00 (Dec 19, 2008)

kizlar,holiday collection-adoring carmine-5 eye brushes Turkiye'de var mi ???


----------



## nico (Dec 20, 2008)

kızlar 26 Aralık'ta Bakırköy Capacity MAC'de parti var.Hemde 14.00-20.00 arasında
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Umarım bu seferkini kaçırmıycam


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 20, 2008)

aa xmas partisi mi? bu arada yeni koleksiyonları görünce büyük konuşmuşum yine dedim. metal urge farlar bir harika. ağzımın suyu aktı aynı bu şekilde inceledim standını hehe


----------



## nico (Dec 21, 2008)

Red She Said partisiymiş gerçi biraz geç kalındı onun için ama neyse .metal urge'ün standı çok güzel duruyor ama uzak durucam bu koleksiyondan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 macdeki mualerin makyajıda çok güzeldi.Cuma kesin gidicem


----------



## sweetgirl00 (Dec 22, 2008)

kimse cevap vermicek mi????


----------



## sweetgirl00 (Dec 22, 2008)

bisey daha,mac urunlerinin turkiyede ki fiyatlari kac???
tesekkurler


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 22, 2008)

sweetgirl; var uzun zamandır. mac fiyatları yüksek genel olarak.. tek tek yazmaya üşendim, bizim forumda yazıyodu ztn. ufak bi google aramasıyla bulursun bence


----------



## nico (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetgirl00* 

 
_kizlar,holiday collection-adoring carmine-5 eye brushes Turkiye'de var mi ???_

 
fırça setleri çoktan geldi evet.
fiyatlara gelince 
farlar 33 ytl ama refill şeklinde olanlar 25
lipgloss 28 
ruj 33 
allık 43 refill 35 sanırım
pigment 45


----------



## nico (Dec 22, 2008)

pigment setleri de geldi bu arada .warm pigments setini aldım


----------



## sweetgirl00 (Dec 22, 2008)

coook tsk nico.peki holiday firca setlerin ve pigmentlerin fiyati kac?


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 22, 2008)

güle güle kullan nico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben de nihayet coral lipgloss setime kavuştum, çok da güzel pişman değilim, yine olsa yine yaparım heheh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fırça seti 110, pigmentler ve gloss set 70 ytl yanlış hatırlamadıysam..


----------



## nico (Jan 2, 2009)

kızlar nerdesiniz? bizim sayfada kimsenin sesi soluğu çıkmaz oldu.Brunette Blonde Redhead'den neleri beğendiniz? Daha doğrusu beğenmediğiniz var mı?


----------



## Marjolaine (Jan 2, 2009)

ben bi tek brow set şeffafı ve 1-2 ruj & gloss beğendim açıkçası. farlar bana hitap etmedi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sen neleri beğendin nico? forumdaki diğer kızlar gibi tüm koleksiyonu almayı mı planlıyosun yoksa


----------



## ebvata (Jan 3, 2009)

BBR den Brunette MSFve All's Fair l/s ile flörtteyim


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 3, 2009)

BBR urunlerimi ayin 29'unda ismarladim:

Chignon l/s
Red Devil l/g
Strawberry Blonde l/g 
Deep Shade e/s
Henna e/s
Pincurl e/s
Top Knot e/s
Flip e/s
French Cuff e/s
100 Strokes e/s
Brunette MSF
Blonde MSF
Redhead MSF
165 brush
226 brush
214 brush

Dame Edna ve Chill'den de asagidakileri aldim:

Kanga-rouge l/s
What a Dame! highlight powder
Spectacle highlight powder
Wisteria e/s trio
Arctic Grey e/s
Apres-Ski e/s
Mont Black e/s
Vellum e/s
Penultimate Liner

bunlarin yani sira magzadan aldiklarimi, Sephora alisverisimi, Strawberrynet Chanel ve Dior siparisimi ve Coastal Scents palet siparisimi dusundugumde sanirim iflas ettim. Hello Kitty'e kadar baska MAC yok bana.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 3, 2009)

iki kere post ettim. ozur dilerim bayanlar )


----------



## anguria (Jan 3, 2009)

*Brunette MSF
Blonde MSF
Redhead MSF
165 brush
226 brush
214 brush
* 
Kesin! Marquise d’ de kesin gibi gerçi, onun rengini çok beğendim.

Diğerlerine hala bakıyorum karar veremedim, bön bön bakıyorum henüz :S 

@Pumpkin - 2 minik soru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NC NW kaçsın sen? Seçtiklerine bakıyorum da karar vermeye çalışıyorum. 
Bir de What a Dame mi yoksa Spectacle mi daha güzel? Eline geçtilerse tabi. İkisinden birini alıcam ama henüz karar veremedim. Gerçi ambalajı hiç sevmedim, sadece koleksiyon ruhuna birini alıp kenara koyucam o kadar.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anguria* 

 
_*Brunette MSF
Blonde MSF
Redhead MSF
165 brush
226 brush
214 brush
* 
Kesin! Marquise d’ de kesin gibi gerçi, onun rengini çok beğendim.

Diğerlerine hala bakıyorum karar veremedim, bön bön bakıyorum henüz :S 

@Pumpkin - 2 minik soru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 NC NW kaçsın sen? Seçtiklerine bakıyorum da karar vermeye çalışıyorum. 
Bir de What a Dame mi yoksa Spectacle mi daha güzel? Eline geçtilerse tabi. İkisinden birini alıcam ama henüz karar veremedim. Gerçi ambalajı hiç sevmedim, sadece koleksiyon ruhuna birini alıp kenara koyucam o kadar._

 
anguria ben NC/NW15/N1 kullaniyorum, MSF Natural'da da Light Medium kullaniyorum. oldukca acik tenliyim ama sansim neutral olmamda, her renk gidiyor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

acikcasi, What a Dame de Spectacle da gereksiz. biliyorsundur zaten ustu sadece isiltili, alti bildigin pressed powder. ben What a Dame'i daha orjinal buldum, oburu acik pembe, eminim bir suru benzer pudra/alligimiz vardir hepimizin. koleksiyon degeri disinda bence kararsizsan alma bunlari.


----------



## nico (Jan 4, 2009)

Anguria blogunu çok beğendim.Sonunda okumaya değer Türkçe bir makyajla ilgili bir blog bulduğuma sevindim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bu arada pigment sampleımı satıyorsun sen?


----------



## nico (Jan 4, 2009)

BBR'den maalesef çok şey beğendim istediklerimin hepsini almaya kalksam yaklaşık 400 TL tutucak gibi o yüzden kısmaya çalışcam.MSFlerde çok güzel ama el yakıyor.Amerika'dan alma fırsatımda yok maalesef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (gerçi dolar bu kadar artınca pek manası da kalmadı) 
 Bu listemin kısılmamış hali 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bir kaçını eliycem koleksiyonu görünce
 E/s: 100 Strokes,Flip,Henna,Top Knot
 MSF:Blonde,Redhead
 Brush:226
 L/s:All's Fair
 L/g:Strawberry Blonde,Quick Tease
Dame Edna koleksiyonunu pek beğenmedim ama rujlarının ambalajı yüzünden bir ruj alasım geliyor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Bu arada 226 nolu fırçayı burada tahminen kaça satarlar?


----------



## anguria (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_anguria ben NC/NW15/N1 kullaniyorum, MSF Natural'da da Light Medium kullaniyorum. oldukca acik tenliyim ama sansim neutral olmamda, her renk gidiyor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

acikcasi, What a Dame de Spectacle da gereksiz. biliyorsundur zaten ustu sadece isiltili, alti bildigin pressed powder. ben What a Dame'i daha orjinal buldum, oburu acik pembe, eminim bir suru benzer pudra/alligimiz vardir hepimizin. koleksiyon degeri disinda bence kararsizsan alma bunlari._

 
Tüh oldukça farklıyız, NC30um ben :S

Evet tamamen koleksiyon mantığıyla alıcam ama bari en yine de güzeli olsun dedim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pembe olan sanırım Alpha Girl gibiymiş, ben onu aldığım gibi satmıştım, hiç belli olmamıştı bende. What a Dame olsun o zaman, çok teşekkür. Aslında triolardan birini alıp onları da saklayabilirim ama onlarda rezalet duruyor ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Anguria blogunu çok beğendim.Sonunda okumaya değer Türkçe bir makyajla ilgili bir blog bulduğuma sevindim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bu arada pigment sampleımı satıyorsun sen?_

 
Teşekkür ederim Nico, inş zamanla artar kozmetik blogları çok keyifli olur, ciddi bir açık var çünkü bizde. Evet pigment sample da satıyorum.

#226 bence 55-60 civarını rahat bulur


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_BBR'den maalesef çok şey beğendim istediklerimin hepsini almaya kalksam yaklaşık 400 TL tutucak gibi o yüzden kısmaya çalışcam.MSFlerde çok güzel ama el yakıyor.*Amerika'dan alma fırsatımda yok maalesef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (gerçi dolar bu kadar artınca pek manası da kalmadı) *
 Bu listemin kısılmamış hali 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bir kaçını eliycem koleksiyonu görünce
*E/s: 100 Strokes,Flip,Henna,Top Knot*
 MSF:Blonde,Redhead
 Brush:226
 L/s:All's Fair
 L/g:Strawberry Blonde,Quick Tease
Dame Edna koleksiyonunu pek beğenmedim ama rujlarının ambalajı yüzünden bir ruj alasım geliyor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Bu arada 226 nolu fırçayı burada tahminen kaça satarlar?*_

 
Nico ben butun aldiklarima $500 verdim. keske sen de su Live Journal'a fln uye olsan da CP (custom purchase) oneren kisilere versen siparsini, inan daha ucuza geliyor. tek tehlike gumruk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




son haberlere gore Henna Sumptuous Olive ile ayniymis. 

ben de anguria gibi dusunuyorum, 50-60 arasi olur firca bence de.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Anguria blogunu çok beğendim.Sonunda okumaya değer Türkçe bir makyajla ilgili bir blog bulduğuma sevindim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bu arada pigment sampleımı satıyorsun sen?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anguria* 

 
_
Teşekkür ederim Nico, inş zamanla artar kozmetik blogları çok keyifli olur, ciddi bir açık var çünkü bizde._

 
Anguria ben de blogunu cok seviyorum. eger guest blogger almak istersen ben seve seve yardimci olurum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eminim koleksiyonumuzu toplarsak bir kac MAC magzasi eder


----------



## anguria (Jan 6, 2009)

Kızlar kamera şakası mı bu? Sabah sabah içtiğim kahve boğazımda kaldı. MACde herşey %25 off!!!!! Allahım denedim önce şaka fln sandım, hakikatende indirimi verdi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tutmayın beni bugün ve özellikle yarın!!! Hala inanıyorum, ciddi di mi bu??? oy oy oyyy.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_
Anguria ben de blogunu cok seviyorum. eger guest blogger almak istersen ben seve seve yardimci olurum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eminim koleksiyonumuzu toplarsak bir kac MAC magzasi eder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yaa teşekkür ederim ne iyi olur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bence sen de bir blog olayına girsen çok çok iyi olur, gerçekten çok zevkli, insanın kafası dağılıyor, hele bir de ilgi alanı olunca daha eğlenceli tabii, zaten sende ciddi bir blog kapasitesi çok rahat var. Hem doğru söylüyosun ikimiz birleşsek şöyle bir taksim pro açarız heralde


----------



## nico (Jan 6, 2009)

nasıl macde indirim mi var hemde her üründe ???


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anguria* 

 
_Kızlar kamera şakası mı bu? Sabah sabah içtiğim kahve boğazımda kaldı. MACde herşey %25 off!!!!! Allahım denedim önce şaka fln sandım, hakikatende indirimi verdi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tutmayın beni bugün ve özellikle yarın!!! Hala inanıyorum, ciddi di mi bu??? oy oy oyyy._

 
tabii ki! ben ihtiyacim olan ve/veya istedigim herseyi alirim, 2 gun sonra MAC indirime girer. harika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




simdi baktim da online'mis indirim


----------



## Marjolaine (Jan 6, 2009)

Evet online siparişte 8 ocak'a kadar, viva glam hariç tüm ürünlerde %25 indirim var, kodu MACFF9.

Specktranın yeni sistemine sinir oluyorum, mesajlar bir görünüyo bir görünmüyo


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_Specktranın yeni sistemine sinir oluyorum, mesajlar bir görünüyo bir görünmüyo_

 
bana da aynisi oluyor Marjolaine. hakikaten cok sinir.

ben de hemen bana CP yapacak olan kisiye mail attim, siparisimi online verecek ve paranin ustunu iade edecek!


----------



## anguria (Jan 6, 2009)

Ya bu site resmen kafayı yedi.

Neyse ben ilk siparişimi verdim, tabiki fırça aldım yine, zaten başka bişey alsam şaşardım kendime.

BBRi indirim zamanı satışa çıkartabileceklerine inanmıyorum. Sabah heyecan yapmıştım ama zannetmiyorum hiç. Neyse en azından uzun zamandır almak istediğim bikaç parça fırçayı indirimli almış oldum.

Herkes fırçalara yüklenmiş durumda zaten ama nedense fırçalar değil fondötenler sold out oldu. 187 ne zaman sold out damgası yicek çok merak ediyorum.


----------



## VespaGirL (Jan 8, 2009)

Anguria;
Blog çok güzel şu ana kadar gördüğüm en kapsamlı en okunabilir türkçe makyaj blogu...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hep yaz...


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 8, 2009)

cok alakasiz olabilir simdi MAC'le ilgili degil cunku ama 1 Ocak'ta Coastal Scents'den 4 palet almistim. iki ayri order olarak almistim plateleri, ikisi de bugun elime ulasti. gumruk sorunu yasamadim, cok saglam paketlenmislerdi, kirik dokuk bir sey yok. siparis vermeyi dusunurseniz tavsiye ederim. simdi bir de firca siparisi verecegim ordan, umarim ayni hizla ve ozenle elime ulasir.


----------



## anguria (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VespaGirL* 

 
_Anguria;
Blog çok güzel şu ana kadar gördüğüm en kapsamlı en okunabilir türkçe makyaj blogu...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hep yaz...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Teşekkür ederim Vespa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------

Kalite nasıl pumpkin? Bana nedense hep 3-5 kuruş para veya ürün için youtubecu şişirmesi gibi geliyor ürünleri. Hakkaten değer mi merak ettim? MACle kıyaslarsan falan?


----------



## Marjolaine (Jan 8, 2009)

pumpkin USPS priority ile mi aldın? çünkü benim priority ile aldığım siparişim kaç haftadır ptt'de sürünüyor, Türkiye'ye gelmesi bile daha kolay oldu nerdeyse.. Ama ben aynı paket içinde 4 tane palet aldım belki de ondandır 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kızlar ben de dayanamadım %25 indirimden dame edna ruj ve glosslardan aldım, ne zamandır istediğim studio tech fondoten ve brow seti de aldım, yaklaşık 80 dolarlık paket 60 dolara geldi, çok güzel oldu  Türkiye'den alsam yaklaşık 150 tl tutuyordu.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 9, 2009)

@Anguria, bence allik paleti guzel, renkler pigmented ve benden koyu tenli olanlar icin de kullanisli. contour paleti guzel, kocaman her renk. contour rengi bayagi koyu ama ben 109'un ucuyla aldigimda bir sorun yaratmadi yuzumde. 26lik combo paletin farlari cok guzel. Velxue Pearl'ler gibi yumusak ve bol isiltili degiller ama bircok Frost'dan daha yumusaklar. bugun kullandim oyle birkac kat surmem gerekmedi. alliklari ise bu paletin cok basarili degil bence, biraz chalky sanki, biraz da koyu benim icin. 28lik neutral far paletinin farlari guzel ama daha cok Satin gibiler. ben de cok mat kahve tonlari guzel durmuyor, yorgun ve solgun gosteriyor, bu farlar arasinda Satin ve Frost karisik genelde. genel baktigimizda aldigima pisman degilim, ben de uyduruk birsey cikacak diye cok endise etmistim ama fiyata gore oldukca basarili.

@Marjolaine, ben first class shipping'le aldim, her zaman priority'den once geliyor first class, tracking fln olmayinca. insallah gumruk tutmamistir, kutulari kocaman kocaman cunku, ici de kagit ve iri bubble-wrap dolu, rahat 2 cift ayakkabi sigacak buyuklukteler.


----------



## nico (Jan 10, 2009)

Dün Love Alert dazzleglassı aldım ,34 Liraymış
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Rujlardan bile daha pahalı MAC sapıtmış


----------



## anguria (Jan 11, 2009)

34ytl olduğuna şükret Nico, rujlar yurdışında 14$,dazzleglasslar 17.5$. Gayet insaflı bir çeviri yapmışlar aslında. Artık yurtdışından getirmeye bile değmiyor. Bir dazzleglass almaya kalksan tax ve kargoyla birlikte yaklaşık 20$ı buluyor maliyeti, ki bu da 31-32ytl yapıyor zaten. Ben artık burdan alışverişe de ağırlık vermeye başlıcam gibi görünüyor.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 11, 2009)

ben de her ne kadar siparis verip amerika'dan getirtsem de hic birsey magzadan aldiginda hissettigin o anlik mutlulugu ve elde etmenin dayanilmaz hafifligiyle kiyaslanamaz. 

Dame Edna ve Chill'i indirimli olarak web sitesinden alinca, BBR siparisimi Peroxide l/g'u da ekledim. umarim Barbie'deki Sweetness gibidir.


----------



## nico (Jan 16, 2009)

chill ve dame edna geldi mi ,gelmediyse ne zaman gelir haberi olan var mı?


----------



## ebvata (Jan 16, 2009)

Taksim MAC de ikisi de satılıyo şu an canım
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





14 ocak gibi başladı satışlar VIP müşterilerden başlayarak.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 18, 2009)

bugun baktim burda Chill ya da Dame Edna satilmaya baslamamis. haftaya yeni koleksiyon gelecek dedi calisanlardan biri.

bu arada Sephora bazi urunlerde indirime girmis. Cargo, Stila, Too Faced vs. ben Stila sevmememe ragmen Blanc ve Noire paletleri aldim. tanesi 30ytl ve gercekten kullanislilar. bir de Too Faced'in yilbasi icin yaptigi 4lu glitter liner setini aldim. indirimde degildi ama cok guzeller ve kesinlikle MAC'den daha basarili glitter liner'lar. tavsiye ederim.

Anguria senin blogunda gordukten sonra Nars Alhambra almaya gittim. daha once siradan diye gecmistim ama bu aralar tam da oyle sur cik tipi makyaj modunda oldugumdan almak istedim. yok! hatta Sephora calisanlari adini bile duymamislar, tip tip baktilar. artik Istanbul'a yolum duserse HN'den alirim, burada Luster allik da yok zaten.


----------



## anguria (Jan 18, 2009)

Luster allık mı yok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luster benim ilk 3üme rahat girebilecek bir allık, süper. Ama denemeden alma sakın çünkü NW15ler fln pek beğenmiyorlar onu, içinde gold oldukça baskın. Alhambra ise geçen sene ilkbahar koleksiyonuna aitti ama LE değildi. Belki o yüzden yoktur. Sür çık bir far bakınıyorsan mutlaka göz at, ama sende zaten zilyon tane o tonlarda far mutlaka vardır, yokluğu boşluk yaratmaz yani.

Geçen hafa MUAden bi kız takas paketinin içine bi tane Stila refill far atmış extra olarak. Ben Stila nefret eden biriyim, farın kalitesi o kadar iyi ki benim bile ağzım açık kaldı. Resmen far kendi kendine sürülüyor süper. Hemen beautycrunch ı açtım neler var diye, o kadar ucuza şeyler var ki beynim döndü. Bu ay veya gelecek ay mutlaka sipariş vericem. Ambalajına tahammül edebildiğim şeylerden seçicem artık. Acaba bana gelen mi o kadar iyiydi, yoksa hepsimi güzel bilmiyorum, görücez artık..!
Blanc ve Noire beautycrunchda da var, eklerim onları da mutlaka. Ya da burdan bakarım, zaten 30ytl hemen hemen aynı fiyata gelir.


----------



## M.A.C Pro Zey (Jan 18, 2009)

bu sıteyı cozmem bıraz zor olucak sanırım ama sırf senın ıcın uye oldum bıle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## M.A.C Pro Zey (Jan 18, 2009)

buarada kım ıcın uye oldugumu yazmamısım tabıkı sevgılı jıbıd ıcın 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) buarada ben beyoglu m.a.c proda calısıorum!


----------



## nico (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C Pro Zey* 

 
_buarada kım ıcın uye oldugumu yazmamısım tabıkı sevgılı jıbıd ıcın 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) buarada ben beyoglu m.a.c proda calısıorum!_

 





 adın ne bu arada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 çarşamba makyaj dersi varmış sizde değil mi gelicem bende


----------



## nico (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_bugun baktim burda Chill ya da Dame Edna satilmaya baslamamis. haftaya yeni koleksiyon gelecek dedi calisanlardan biri.

bu arada Sephora bazi urunlerde indirime girmis. Cargo, Stila, Too Faced vs. ben Stila sevmememe ragmen Blanc ve Noire paletleri aldim. tanesi 30ytl ve gercekten kullanislilar. bir de Too Faced'in yilbasi icin yaptigi 4lu glitter liner setini aldim. indirimde degildi ama cok guzeller ve kesinlikle MAC'den daha basarili glitter liner'lar. tavsiye ederim.

Anguria senin blogunda gordukten sonra Nars Alhambra almaya gittim. daha once siradan diye gecmistim ama bu aralar tam da oyle sur cik tipi makyaj modunda oldugumdan almak istedim. yok! hatta Sephora calisanlari adini bile duymamislar, tip tip baktilar. artik Istanbul'a yolum duserse HN'den alirim, burada Luster allik da yok zaten._

 
diğer Sephoraları bilmediğim için bir şey diyemem ama Bakırköy'deki Sephora berbat çoğu ürünün testerını yanlış yerleştiriyorlar bilmeyen biri yanlış renkleri alabilir .Allık fırçalarıda çok kirli,allık denenmez orada .Harvey Nicholsdaki fiyatlarla Sephoradakilerin aynı olduğunu öğrendim bu arada eğer Nars'dan bir şey alırsam HN'dan alıcam bundan böyle.


----------



## jbid (Jan 19, 2009)

amanin zeynep'im gelmis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gozlerimiz yollarda kalmis idi...


----------



## nico (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_amanin zeynep'im gelmis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gozlerimiz yollarda kalmis idi..._

 
sende uğramıyorsun bizim forum sayfasına ne zamandır


----------



## jbid (Jan 20, 2009)

ya mac'e gidemiyorum uzun zamandir, buralara bakip ozenmek istemedim acikcasi


----------



## M.A.C Pro Zey (Jan 22, 2009)

evet hayatım geldııımm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) uzun zamandır gelmek ıstıyodum ama yogunluktan fırsat bulamamıstım!Artık burdayım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gectımız 3 gun cok yorucuydu benım ıcın dame edna ve chıll koleksıyonlarının produkt larını yaptım resımlerınıde koyarım bburdan bakarsınız cok eglencelıydı!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))
 buarada cok ozledım jıbıd senı uzun zamandır yoksun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## Marjolaine (Jan 23, 2009)

nico makyaj eğitimi nasıl geçti? o gün ben de taksim mac'teydim ebvata ile ama bekleyemedik orda çok fazla..


----------



## nico (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_nico makyaj eğitimi nasıl geçti? o gün ben de taksim mac'teydim ebvata ile ama bekleyemedik orda çok fazla.._

 
gidemedim yorgundum o gün.adımı da yazdırmamıştım gerçi . chill ve dame ednaya da bakmıycam küsüm MACe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 şaka bir yana artık makyaj malzemesi alırken daha uzun süre dayanıcakları alcam lipgloss gibi şeyler çabuk bozuluyor.Gerçi traincase sayfasında nerdeyse 50tane lipglossu olan insanlar var bilmiyorum napar onlar


----------



## jbid (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C Pro Zey* 

 
_ buarada cok ozledım jıbıd senı uzun zamandır yoksun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(_

 
ben de ozledim zeynep!
uzun zamandir ise 9da gidip 9da ciktigim icin ugrayamiyorum. ama daha rahat gunler basliyor, mutlaka ugrayip ne var ne yok silip supurecem. o kadar calismamin hediyesi olarak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bekle beni zeynep!


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 26, 2009)

Kizlar neler aldiniz Dame Edna ve Chill'den?

Sugar Sweet ve Grand Duos hakkinda ne dusunuyorsunuz? Ben listemi yaptim ve iflasimi ilan ettim ne yazikki.


----------



## nico (Jan 26, 2009)

hiç bir şey almadım bu iki koleksiyondan param yok .traincase sayfasına bakıp delirmekteyim .BBRe kadar bir şey alamıycam sanırım 
Grand Duosdan Love Rock'a aşığım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moon River'da kaçmaz.Sugar Sweet'ten ise Lollipop Loving ruj,belki bir MSF(swatchları görmem lazım)
BBRden listemi azalttım neyseki Redhead MSF,100 Strokes e/s ve 226 nolu fırçayı alıcam.


----------



## Marjolaine (Jan 26, 2009)

DE'den kanga-rogue, coral polyp ve possum nose pink aldım ben, chill'den ise sadece snowscene ile icescape.. BBR'den tüm ruj ve glossları beğenmiş durumdayım, göçmemek için itina ile aralarından seçim yapıcam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ancak knight ve french cuff'ı kesin alırım diye düşünüyorum, bu 2 rengim yok malesef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cremesheen glosslarda inanılmaz hayal kırıklığı yaşadım bu arada. deneyip karar vericem ama bende renklerin belli olacağını sanmıyorum. 

grand duo'ların 7sine de bayıldım  özellikle love rock ve moon river'ı kesin alırım.. şeftali ve kahvelerden vazgeçmem kolay da bu 2 pembeden vazgeçmem zor  HK ve creme teamden harcamamı az tutup, BBR rujlarını eleyebilirsem ve zaten perm olacak diye studio sculpt'ı da almaz isem bu deliliği yapmak istiyorum 

sugar sweetten bir kere lollipop loving kesin.. shadesticklerden de beyaz banko ama gerisi ve 3 renkli gloss için karar verebilmiş değilim swatchları bekleyelim görelim


----------



## nico (Jan 27, 2009)

^french cuff çok kötüymüş,kimse beğenmemiş bence alma ,expensive pink in aynısıymış zaten .expensive pink i al bence hem refill alırsın daha ucuza gelir hemde veluxe pearl o french cuff ise lustre.


----------



## Marjolaine (Jan 27, 2009)

bunu duyduğum çok iyi oldu nico'cum sağol expensive pink alayım depot ile uğraşmamış olurum.. sen bayaa biliyosun bu BBR farlarını, geçen dupe'deki soruma da cevap vermiştin teşekkür ederim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 flip için bir önerin var mı? onu da mı geçiyim? far cahiliyim ben tamamen


----------



## nico (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_bunu duyduğum çok iyi oldu nico'cum sağol expensive pink alayım depot ile uğraşmamış olurum.. sen bayaa biliyosun bu BBR farlarını, geçen dupe'deki soruma da cevap vermiştin teşekkür ederim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 flip için bir önerin var mı? onu da mı geçiyim? far cahiliyim ben tamamen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
flipte neo sci fi  koleksiyonundan evening aura ile goldmineın karışımı diyorlar .2si varsa üst üste sürersin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bbr threadini biraz fazla okumuşum sanırım


----------



## anguria (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_Kizlar neler aldiniz Dame Edna ve Chill'den?

Sugar Sweet ve Grand Duos hakkinda ne dusunuyorsunuz? Ben listemi yaptim ve iflasimi ilan ettim ne yazikki._

 
*Grand duos*

Moon River - Blue pink mélange / Pale yellow pink
Intenso - Orange yellow mélange / Deep brown 
Grand Duo - Copper pink mélange / Plum

*Sugar Sweet*

Perfect Topping - Pink/Peach/Lavender melange 
Refined - Tan/Peach/Coral melange 
Bu ikisi zaten kesin!

Lemon Chiffon - Frosted pewter
Red Velvet - Frosted mid-tone pink
Dear Cupcake - Mid-tone pink coral with gold pearlized pigments (Satin) (LE)

*DazzleGlasses *> Hemen hemen hepsini almayı planlıyorum eğer LE olursa

*CremeTeam* > Glosslardan 1 tane alıcam denemek için eğer beğenirsem devamı gelir. Ambalajları çok güzel.

*HelloKitty* > Henüz karar vermedim diğerlerine ama DazzleGlasslar kesin!

Listemi yaptım, bakalım neleri değiştiricem, ben de merak ediyorum. Değişmeyecek olanlar MSFler ve Hellokitty dazzlelar


----------



## ebvata (Jan 28, 2009)

DE den ,Possum nose pink ve 
Chill den,Snowscene,Naked Frost ve Frozen Dream aldım.
Glitterler muacığın dolu dolu verdiği samplelarla oldu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grand Duodan alacağım tek ürün Moon River
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sugar Sweet ten de Lollipop Lovin


----------



## Marjolaine (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaç gün oldu konumuzda hareket yok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merak ettim ya, herkes iyi mi? MAC diyetinde misiniz yoksa


----------



## jbid (Feb 8, 2009)

ben ne yazik ki oyleyim. 
petticoat'u bile kacirdim, siz dusunun artik nasil zaman bulamadigimi...
bbr icin hazir olmayi dusunuyordum, yoksa onu da mi kacirdim?
kizlar bana mac'teki son gelismeleri bildirsenize...


----------



## nico (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_ben ne yazik ki oyleyim. 
petticoat'u bile kacirdim, siz dusunun artik nasil zaman bulamadigimi...
bbr icin hazir olmayi dusunuyordum, yoksa onu da mi kacirdim?
kizlar bana mac'teki son gelismeleri bildirsenize..._

 
14şubat diye duydum bbr'in tarihini ama bu koleksiyonun MACe varış tarihimidir yoksa sergilenmeye başladığı tarihmi bilmiyorum


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 10, 2009)

Ben ne yazikki MAC diyetinde degilim, hatta MAC aldigim kadar yemek yesem obez olurdum sanirim. Dun Hello Kitty pre-order'imi odedim. Simdilik aldiklarim:

MAC Her Glitz glitter liner
MAC Glitterpuss glitter liner
MAC Kitty Power glitter liner
MAC Girl Groove glitter liner
MAC Tahitian Sand BP 
MAC Pretty Baby BP 
MAC Fun & Games bpb 
MAC Tippy bpb 
MAC Big Bow l/s
MAC Most Popular l/s
MAC She Loves Candy l/g
MAC Sweet Strawberry l/g

Quad'lara daha karar vermedim acikcasi, burada piyasaya cikinca belki bir kac ruj/lipglass daha alabilirim.

Bunlarin yani sira ay basindan beri aldiklarim:

MAC Soft Brown e/s
MAC Signed, Sealed e/s
MAC Illusionary/Burning Ambition mes (ikinci, anneme)
MAC Wisteria e/s trio
MAC Smile dazzleglass
MAC Extra Amps dazzleglass
MAC Girl's Delight dazzlaglass
MAC Goldyrocks dazzleglass
MAC Port Red l/s (ikinci)
MAC 40's Pink mattene
MAC Classic Dame mattene
MAC Rougette mattene (mattene'ler gecen sene Ankara'da hic satisa cikmadi, sebebi mechul)
MAC 138 brush
MAC 182 Couture brush
MAC 239 brush (ucuncu)

Bir de kendimi Chanel'e kaptirdim ki, halim berbat. Maasim bitti resmen.


----------



## nico (Feb 10, 2009)

^pumpkin aldıklarını güle güle kullan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MACin internet sitesinden mi aldın bunları?


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 10, 2009)

Nico'cum bir kismini mac_cosmetics live journal community'den, bir kismini allcosmeticswarehouse.com'dan, bir kismini da burada magzadan aldim. Hello Kitty urunlerini ise her koleksiyonda bana yardimci olan bir arkadasta siparis verdim.


----------



## jbid (Feb 11, 2009)

mac loves pumpkin diyorum ben de, gule gule kullan cicilerini. ozellikle:
MAC Fun & Games bpb 
MAC Tippy bpb 
MAC Big Bow l/s
hakkinda da feedback bekliyorum mumkunse.
bu arada ben de bugun mac'e ugradim (neredeydin zeynep??), bbr vardi ama henuz satista degildi. pazartesi cikiyormus. 
blonde ve redhead msf ayirttim hemen ve bu ikisi ayri ayri olaganustu guzeller. redhead'i kesin istiyordum, gordum inanamadim zaten. boyle bir renk yok. ben gormedim en azindan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. blonde bildiginiz soguk pembe, ama petticoat'u kacirdigim icin bunu da aliyorum. dokusu haricinde oyle cok yaratici bir sey oldugunu dusunmuyorum, ama bende muadili yoktu.
farlar bastan beri ilgimi cekmemisti zaten, yine cekmedi. ruj ve glass'lara ise bakacak vaktim yoktu, yorumlari sizden alalim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pazartesini iple cekiyorum, redhead'ime kavusacagim!!!


----------



## nico (Feb 11, 2009)

yarın gidicem BBRe bakmaya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hello kittyden hiç bir ürün çok sıradışı değil bence ama Hello Kitty sevdiğim için(evet koca kazık ben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) bir kaç bir şey alıcam.Rujların üzerindeki HK deseni ne şirin bir şey öyle


----------



## Marjolaine (Feb 13, 2009)

jbid'cim biz de dün (perş) macteydik nasıl göremedik seni :S cream team de bbr da well defined da var ama well-defined satışı yok, tester'ını denedim ama.. .. malesef beğenmedim, yüzüme hiç oturmadı studio fix fluid tarzı, fondoten fondten durdu bende. :S maske gibi oldu yani :S gerçi yağlandırmadı iddia edildiği gibi ve de çok kapatıcı, orası ayrı, beğeneni çok olur eminim.. 

bbr'dan farları bi ben beğendim sanırım..  french cuff, flip ve arctic greyi aldım, çok güzeller, knight ve hennayı da almıştım ama kalıcı line'dakilerle karşılaştırdığımda onlardan vazgeçtim, tamamen aynıları var. arctic grey'i de vexin yerine aldım, vexden kat kat güzel durdu.

bbr rujlarından hiçbirini beğenmedim, hiç yakışmadı bana, ztn renk de vermiyorlar doğru dürüst.. glosslardan live and dye, peroxide ve red devil (olmazsa olmazlar) aldım, çok içime sindi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










cremeteamden rujların yapısı yine çok güzel, shy girl aldım sadece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nude durdu, güzel oldu.. melt in your mouth c/s glss aldım bir de, o da fena değil ama 36 tl eder mi etmez mi tartışılır..


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 13, 2009)

Ben BBR'i bu kadar erken beklemiyordum acikcasi. Bir de niye Pzt, keske bu Cmt olsaydi.

Peroxide l/g icin backup almayi dusunuyorum ama kararsizim. O kadar cok koleksiyon cikiyor ki, parayi onlara harcamayi tercih ediyorum.


----------



## Marjolaine (Feb 13, 2009)

pumpkin taksimde perşembeden beri bizim foruma özel (itsbeauty) ön gösterim/satış var, eğer haftasonu gideceksen aklında olsun.. gerçi sen bbr'den alacaklarını aldın gerek de yok ama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))

peroxide çok güzel ya, valla bu sefer açık renk gloss almicam diye yemin ederek gittim ama bu kadar mı güzel durur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 backup işini ben çoktan bıraktım ama içim hiiiç rahat değil


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 13, 2009)

Marjolaine ben ne yazikki Ankara'da yasiyorum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ama bugun ogrendigime gore yarin bizim MAC'te de BBR'in tanitimi ve acilisi varmis. Gelirseniz satis yapariz dediler.

Ben sanirim Quick Tease l/g alacagim yarin, dusundum de Peroxide'i gercekten bitirirsem ve yeniden almak istersem eBay'de verecegim paraya deger. Yedeklemeyecegim.


----------



## bernabeu (Feb 22, 2009)

Selam kizlar,

Burada turkce konusan MAC cilginlarin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) gormek cok guzel...

Eski yazilarin hepsin okudum ve cokta hosuma gitti...

Her ne kadar tr de yasamasam da , burayi takip edecegim kesin...

Sayenizde tr de MAC urunlerinin ne kadar pahali oldugunu ogrenmis oldum ( bir quad 96 ytl); Galiba tr ye donmeyip ABD de yasamaya dewam etsek daha iyi olucak
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

byeeee


----------



## sweetrose83 (Feb 23, 2009)

Slm Arkadaslar!

Uzun süredir sizi takip ediyorum ve inanin, burada türk arkadaslara rastladigim icin cok mutluyum 

Ben almanyadan katiliyorum, adim Gül ve 25 yasimdayim. Yaklasik bir bucuk yildir MAC hayraniyim. Bu arada Grand Duos koleksiyonu haftaya pztsi yani 2 Martda burada satisa sunulacak. Bunu ögrendigim andan beri geri sayim basladi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O gün bugündür heyecanla bekliyorum grand duos koleksiyonunu. Bu arada ayni günde hello kitty ve Sugarsweet de satisa sunulacakmis. Ama maalesef seckin counterlarda, yani 100km yol sarfetmem gerkiyor sugarsweeti görebilmek icin.

Herkese slm´lar...


----------



## nico (Feb 24, 2009)

Grand Duos Almanya'da Hello Kitty ile birlikte çıkıyor demek .Umarım burada da aynı anda çıkmaz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bernabeu Türkiye'deki fiyatlar maalesef çok yüksek üstelik zam gelicekmiş


----------



## Marjolaine (Feb 24, 2009)

Vauv demek istiyorum.. grand duo's ne kadar erken çıkıyo almanya'da.. resmen abd ile aynı anda çıkıyor, almanya'da yaşayanlar da hep koleksiyonlar geç geliyo diye laf ediyodu, çok şaşırdım şimdi  

nicocum umarım grand duo bir süre daha gelmez, bence de 

off fiyatlar ztn yüksek, bir de zam gelmesin


----------



## nico (Feb 24, 2009)

Bencede Grand Duo erken gelmesin hangi birini alıcaz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Creme Teamde bu arada buraya çok erken geldi  bilmem farkında mısınız.Bu grand duo allıklar en az 50lira falan olur. Redhead'e 65 lira verdim içime oturdu.Petticoatu 54e mi 56 ya mı ne almıştım bu ise ondan 1 gram daha az ve daha pahalı 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hello Kittyde zamlanarak gelmez umarım


----------



## anguria (Feb 24, 2009)

Berna ve Gül selam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Berna benim tahmin ettiğim Bernasın di mi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nico zam haberine hiç şaşırmadım, zaten zam geleceğini çok uzun zamandır tahmin ediyordum. Çünkü neredeyse fiyatlar eşitlenmişti orayla bura arası. Bu işin böyle gitmeyeceği belliydi yani. Benim için hiç farketmez ama buradan alışveriş yapanlar için kötü bir haber tabiki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Günlerdir koleksiyonları, özetle burayı takip etmiyorum. HK çılgınlığının bitmesini bekliyordum, bitmiş galiba. Güzel koleksiyon fotoları gördüm demin. Rose Romance güzel olucak gibi. Ama ben en çok animal print olanı bekliyorum. Bütün koleksiyonu alıcakmışım gibi bir his var içimde. İnşş ambalaj beklediğim gibi olur.


----------



## bernabeu (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anguria* 

 
_Berna ve Gül selam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Berna benim tahmin ettiğim Bernasın di mi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Efet,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hosbulduk canim...bende rose romace i begendim...para biriktirmeye baslamam lazim...habire yeni seyler geliyor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

butun parami hello kitty e savurdum,ac gozluluk iste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

ama sanirim cogu seyini kullanmicam. Alis fiyatina live journal da satmayi planliorum...


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 25, 2009)

Ben de ne yazikki HK'e cok para harcadim ama Sugar Sweet koleksiyonundan alacaklarimi limitledim. Simdilik Shadestick'leri almayi dusunmuyorum. 3lu lipglass'lardan da sadece bir tane alacagim. Grand Duos'nun hepsini almak istiyorum yine de.


----------



## sweetrose83 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anguria* 

 
_Berna ve Gül selam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Anguria, hosbulduk, tsk ederim! Aranizda bulunmaktan cok mutluyum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grand duos´lar almanyada 24 Euro´mus. Avusturyali birkac arkadaslar almislar bile grand duos´lari, sasirdim dogrusu. Galiba orada satis daha erken basladi. Resimleri gördum ve adeta bayildim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moonriver ve Love Rock öyle hos görünüyorlar ki... Artik pazartesi günü bizde de insallah Grand duos´lar satisa sunulacak...


----------



## pumpkincraze (Mar 3, 2009)

Bayanlar benim HK urunlerim geldi bugun! Eger merak ettiginiz birsey ya da gormek istediginiz bir kiyaslama fotosu varsa yardimci olabilirim.


----------



## nico (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_Bayanlar benim HK urunlerim geldi bugun! Eger merak ettiginiz birsey ya da gormek istediginiz bir kiyaslama fotosu varsa yardimci olabilirim._

 
Güle güle kullan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sende eğer Too Faced'in Stalkerazzi adlı simli eyelinerı varsa onu Her Glitz'le kıyaslayabilir misin? Birde Fun&Games allığı yanağına sürüp blogda resmini yayınlarsan çok sevinicem.


----------



## anguria (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_Bayanlar benim HK urunlerim geldi bugun! Eger merak ettiginiz birsey ya da gormek istediginiz bir kiyaslama fotosu varsa yardimci olabilirim._

 
Çok gecikti ya bu sefer, neyse güle güle kullan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oyy ne zevklidir şimdi yeni cicilerle oynamak.

Ben bütün yüzsüzlüğümle hepsini görmek istiyorum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yalnız en çok fun&games ve  spaced out benzerliğini merak ediyorum. Eğer spaced out sende varsa tabii, ki var olduğuna dair bir his var içimde.


----------



## nico (Mar 3, 2009)

Çok fazla şey istiyorum sanırım ama eğer üşenmezsen Fun&Games'i sende olan MACin bir kaç şeftalimsi tondaki allığıyla kıyaslayabilir misin? HKnin swatch sayfasında bulamadım


----------



## Marjolaine (Mar 3, 2009)

ayy pumpkin güle güle kullan. neler aldın? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pumpkincraze (Mar 4, 2009)

Marjolaine - nerdeyse tum koleksiyonu aldim,

Lucky Tome palette          
Her Glitz glitter liner 
Glitterpuss glitter liner
Kitty Power glitter liner
Girl Groove glitter liner
Tahitian Sand BP         
Pretty Baby BP            
Fun & Games bpb           
Tippy bpb
Big Bow l/s
Most Popular l/s
She Loves Candy l/g
Sweet Strawberry l/g
Mimmy l/g               
Nice to Be Nice l/g
Pink Fish TLC
On the Prowl n/p

burada piyasa cikinca da brush set'i alacagim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bayanlar bahsettiginiz urunler ben de var, kiyaslama fotolari geliyor.


----------



## jbid (Mar 4, 2009)

pumpkin,
ben de bp'lar nc35'te hafif bir allik olarak kullanilabilir mi, yoksa sadece parlaklik mi veriyor, onu merak ediyorum.
bir de big bow yorumlarini bekliyorum, bu koleksiyondan en cok istedigim urun!


----------



## pumpkincraze (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Güle güle kullan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sende eğer Too Faced'in Stalkerazzi adlı simli eyelinerı varsa onu Her Glitz'le kıyaslayabilir misin? Bir de Fun&Games allığı yanağına sürüp blogda resmini yayınlarsan çok sevinicem._

 
Dudagimdaki = Sweet Strawberry l/g

Tippy











Fun & Games (Tippy kadar belli olmuyor benim cildimde, gun isiginda da cekip koyacagim buraya)











Ustten asagi: MAC Kitty Power - TF Super Freak - MAC Her Glitz  - TF Stalkerazzi






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anguria* 

 
_Çok gecikti ya bu sefer, neyse güle güle kullan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oyy ne zevklidir şimdi yeni cicilerle oynamak.

Ben bütün yüzsüzlüğümle hepsini görmek istiyorum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yalnız en çok fun&games ve spaced out benzerliğini merak ediyorum. Eğer spaced out sende varsa tabii, ki var olduğuna dair bir his var içimde._

 
Spaced Out - Fun & Games fotolarini cektim Anguria ancak gun isigind cekmek istiyorum cunku aralarindaki fark flashla hic anlasilmadi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Çok fazla şey istiyorum sanırım ama eğer üşenmezsen Fun&Games'i sende olan MACin bir kaç şeftalimsi tondaki allığıyla kıyaslayabilir misin? HKnin swatch sayfasında bulamadım_

 
Ayni sekilde bunu da gun isiginda cekecegim Nico.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_pumpkin,
ben de bp'lar nc35'te hafif bir allik olarak kullanilabilir mi, yoksa sadece parlaklik mi veriyor, onu merak ediyorum.
bir de big bow yorumlarini bekliyorum, bu koleksiyondan en cok istedigim urun!_

 
Jbid Tippy kesinlikle allik olarak kullanilabilir, Fun & Games de guzel bir isilti verir diye dusunuyorum. Benim rengim NC/NW15/N1, flash F&G'i biraz soluk gosterdi ama bende oldukca belli oluyor rengi. Yalniz birkac kat surmek gerekiyor yanaga. 

Big Bow'u ben biraz daha kirmizimsi bekliyordum, ancak oldukca pembe, pembe-kirmizi simleri var. Biraz Fafi koleksiyonundan Fun & Games ruja benziyor simleri acisindan ancak bu daha pembe, F&G daha morumsu janjanliydi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love Alert dazzleglass'in ruj versiyonu diyebilirim Big Bow icin. Zaten beraber cok guzel ve iddali duruyorlar dudakta.


----------



## Marjolaine (Mar 5, 2009)

güle güle kullan pumpkin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tippy çok yakışmış 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dergide brush set'e 150 tl demişler, bence 150 etmez o setin fırçaları, orijinallerinden bayaa düşük kalitedelermiş.. 

aslında umarım 150 tl'dir de kabı için almaya kalkışmam  grand duo'ları almalıyım ben, amacımdan sapmamalıyım


----------



## jbid (Mar 5, 2009)

pumpkin'cim fotolar icin cok tesekkurler. ben aslinda Tahitian Sand BP         
ve Pretty Baby BP'i merak etmistim, ama f&g bile birkac kere surerek belli oluyorsa onlardan tamamen umudu kesmek gerekecek.
gule gule kullan, ozellikle sweet strawberry rengine cok yakismis


----------



## pumpkincraze (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_pumpkin'cim fotolar icin cok tesekkurler. ben aslinda Tahitian Sand BP 
ve Pretty Baby BP'i merak etmistim, ama f&g bile birkac kere surerek belli oluyorsa onlardan tamamen umudu kesmek gerekecek.
gule gule kullan, ozellikle sweet strawberry rengine cok yakismis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Kafam nerde benim ya? Tuh cok ozur dilerim Jbid! Iki BP'yi ben allik olarak kullanamiyorum kesinlikle. All-over powder olarak kullaniyorum, genel bir puruzsuzluk sagliyor ama renk acisindan kesinlikle bir degisiklik vs. yok. Fotograflarda tum yuzume Pretty Baby uygulamistim mesela buyuk bir pudra fircasiyla, ancak belli bile olmuyor.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_güle güle kullan pumpkin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tippy çok yakışmış 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dergide brush set'e 150 tl demişler, bence 150 etmez o setin fırçaları, orijinallerinden bayaa düşük kalitedelermiş.. 

aslında umarım 150 tl'dir de kabı için almaya kalkışmam  grand duo'ları almalıyım ben, amacımdan sapmamalıyım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
150tl mi? Ne diyorsun Marjo? Gerci yurtdisindan isteseydim de shipping'dir, gumruktur o civarda bir paraya gelebilirdi. Almayabilirim o zaman, ciddi bir no-buy'a girmis durumdayim. Bir haftadir hic birsey almadim, resmen yoksunluk krizi icerisindeyim ama dayanacagim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




150tl'ye gider bir Dior quint alirim daha iyi olur. Alirim mi dedim? Yok yani alacak olsaydim demek istedim, yoksa ben birsey almiyorum artik


----------



## nico (Mar 6, 2009)

hala hello kitty koleksiyonundan ne alıcağıma karar veremedim.Swatchlara baktıkça daha da çok kafam karışıyor .Bari bir hello kitty partisi düzenlenseydi burdaki MAClerin birinde ,yurtdışındakilerdeki gibi erkek mankenlerin geliceğini geçtim 1-2 hello kitty balonu assalar onada razıyım


----------



## pumpkincraze (Mar 6, 2009)

Nico, bence paletleri, pigmentleri ve glitter'lari gec. Glitter Liner seviyorsan Her Glitz'i al. Alliklar guzel, ikisini de almak istemiyorsan, bence en cok kullanacagini al, cunku diyelim ki seftali tonunu kendine yakistirmiyorsan ya da pembeyi almanin ne anlami var. BP'lerden bir tane al derim ben cunku userindeki HK motifi cok guzel. Ruj ve glosslardan da birer tane alsan yeter. Most Popular ve Big Bow rujlar orjinal olanlar. Lipglass'lar biraz sheer ben en cok Mimmy ve Nice to be Nice'i sevdim.


----------



## anguria (Mar 6, 2009)

Ben de no buy olayına girdim. Zaten dolar resmen çıldırdı. Sugar sweet e kadar hiçbir şey almak yok bana. Sadece kozmetik değil, bütün alışverişler yasak!


----------



## xuxu84 (Mar 8, 2009)

Selam kızlar, ne zamandır siteyi takip ediyordum da üşenmeyip yeni yazmaya başladım. Şimdilik ne var ne yok karıştırma safhasındayım


----------



## nico (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anguria* 

 
_Ben de no buy olayına girdim. Zaten dolar resmen çıldırdı. Sugar sweet e kadar hiçbir şey almak yok bana. Sadece kozmetik değil, bütün alışverişler yasak!_

 
harvey nicholsda nars ürünlerinde yüzde otuz indirim var ama


----------



## aini (Mar 14, 2009)

Where can I find MAC store or counter in Istanbul? My parents are going for a holiday there and, of course, I want them to bring me some MAC.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aini* 

 
_Where can I find MAC store or counter in Istanbul? My parents are going for a holiday there and, of course, I want them to bring me some MAC. _

 
you can find the store locations at the official mac website.


----------



## Marjolaine (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aini* 

 
_Where can I find MAC store or counter in Istanbul? My parents are going for a holiday there and, of course, I want them to bring me some MAC. _

 
I think the easiest ones to find are MAC Pro (in Istiklal Street, Taksim) and MAC store in Akmerkez AVM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I am sure they will visit Taksim, everyone goes there


----------



## aquadisiac (Mar 16, 2009)

Studio Sculpt fondotenler geldi mi ya da ne zaman gelecek bilen var mı ?


----------



## ebvata (Mar 16, 2009)

Geleli 1 aya yakın olmuştur.


----------



## Martch (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone
My friend S. will come to Istanbul very soon and i'd like to understand how mac's prices works in Turkey.
Please can anyone tell me the prices of Eyeshadow, Blushes and Paint Pot?
xx

Marta


----------



## pumpkincraze (Mar 16, 2009)

e/s - $19
blush - $25
p/p - $23


----------



## Martch (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank You, can I have the prices in TRY please?


----------



## Marjolaine (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Marta;
In general, MAC is expensive here.. (TRY=TL, same thing)

E/s is 33 TL if in box, 25 TL if in refill pan
Blush is 43 TL if in regular box and 36 TL if in refill pan
I'm not sure about paint pots, around 35 TL, I believe (but my memory sucks so let's hope someone else helps you with this).


----------



## aquadisiac (Mar 17, 2009)

pekiiiii grand duos geldimiiiii


----------



## ebvata (Mar 17, 2009)

Geldiii hatta bitti bitiyoorr


----------



## pumpkincraze (Mar 17, 2009)

evet ankara da Moon River kalmamisti cumartesi gunu gittigimde, HK'den peynir ekmek gibi satiyordu. gerci ben stokun yetersiz oldugunu dusunuyorum, yoksa ankara'da buyuk bir mac kitlesi, bagimlisi, hayrani yok. ben amerika'daki erkek arkadasima siparis vermistim, dun Grand Duo alliklarinin hepsini almis. 19'unda da Sugarsweet'den istediklerimi alacak.


----------



## Marjolaine (Mar 18, 2009)

HK için gelen ve allıkları gören hemen almış galiba :S Şu anda Sugarsweette freeshipping var, 22sine kadar.. Zaten Sugarsweet koleksiyonunu gördüm, alacaklarımı biliyorum, ABD'den mi alsam diye tereddüt içerisindeyim off ama free shipping zamanı MAC çok yavaş çalışıyor :/


----------



## nico (Mar 18, 2009)

marjolaine sugarsweet koleksiyonundaki MSFleri beğendin mi?


----------



## nico (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquadisiac* 

 
_pekiiiii grand duos geldimiiiii_

 
sana uzak değilse bakırköy capacitydeki MACe bak bütün renkleri var orada.taksimde kalmamış olabilir


----------



## Marjolaine (Mar 18, 2009)

nico beğenmedim, neden dersen beğenecek hiçbir tarafları yok.. ne renk veriyor ne ışıltı.. highlighter olur anca onlardan ama yapısı tebeşir gibi, hiç normal msf havasında değil. zaten normalde de msf sevmem ama bunlar sanki çok çok kötü.


----------



## anguria (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_harvey nicholsda nars ürünlerinde yüzde otuz indirim var ama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ay yeni gördüm ben bunu.

Biliyorum ama ben oraya adımımı atmam Nico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kendimi tanıyorum çünkü mazallah. Sırf NARS olsa yine iyi. LM ve BB da da var, biterim ben oraya girersem. 

Şuanda BB sitesinde %25off var hiçbirşey sipariş vermedim, gurur duyuyorum kendimle!!


----------



## anguria (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_evet ankara da Moon River kalmamisti cumartesi gunu gittigimde, HK'den peynir ekmek gibi satiyordu. gerci ben stokun yetersiz oldugunu dusunuyorum, yoksa ankara'da buyuk bir mac kitlesi, bagimlisi, hayrani yok. ben amerika'daki erkek arkadasima siparis vermistim, dun Grand Duo alliklarinin hepsini almis. 19'unda da Sugarsweet'den istediklerimi alacak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Herbir halttan 2şer 3şer tane getirtip sonra da vay bitti kalmadı diye ortalığı yaygaraya vermelerini dehşet içerisinde izliyorum hakikaten!! 

Aslında Sugarsweetin hepsini buradan alıcaktım ama bu bitti bilmem ne tantanasıyla ugraşmamak için MSFleri ve ojeyi garantiye alıp CP olayına girdim. Yarın postalar umarım kız.

Shadestickleri ise buradan alıcam, onlar kaçmaz!! Nasolsa Trde shadestick olayına pek giren yok, oyüzden beklemekten zarar gelmez diye düşündüm. İnşallah yanılmam.


----------



## aquadisiac (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_sana uzak değilse bakırköy capacitydeki MACe bak bütün renkleri var orada.taksimde kalmamış olabilir_

 
sağol aldım


----------



## nico (Mar 19, 2009)

ebvatacım söylemişti ama buradan da haber veriyim yarın 18.00'den itibaren Taksim MAC'te Hello Kitty partisi olucakmış


----------



## ebvata (Mar 19, 2009)

nicocum,teşekkürler şimdi yazmaya gelmiştim ben de


----------



## barbiezeynep (Apr 7, 2009)

selam kızlar ben izmirden zeynep,tam bir mac delisiyim...bu siteyi uzun suredir takip ediyodum ama yeni uye oldum,hemen size ilk sorumu sorıym mı
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pigment olarak gold dusk golden lemon ve pink opal dan hangisini secmeliyim


----------



## nico (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbiezeynep* 

 
_selam kızlar ben izmirden zeynep,tam bir mac delisiyim...bu siteyi uzun suredir takip ediyodum ama yeni uye oldum,hemen size ilk sorumu sorıym mı
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pigment olarak gold dusk golden lemon ve pink opal dan hangisini secmeliyim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
gold dusk var bence rengi çok açık şimdiye kadar highlighter olarak kullandım sadece .yalnız gold dusk koleksiyon ürünüydü şu an macde bulamazsın.golden lemon süper bir renk bence,öneririm


----------



## makeupbag (Apr 14, 2009)

ayy ben bu thread'i kacirmisim.. yettim kizlaaar.


----------



## makeupbag (Apr 14, 2009)

izmir'e MAC açılsın n'ooolurr. zeynep ben de senin gibi izmirdeyim ühühü


----------



## Marjolaine (Jun 16, 2009)

vauv 2 aydır kimse yazmamış bu başlığa..


----------



## Catatonia (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you please tell me when Style Black, Dazzlecremes and DSquared are released in Turkey? Thanks!


----------



## nico (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Catatonia* 

 
_Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you please tell me when Style Black, Dazzlecremes and DSquared are released in Turkey? Thanks!_

 
Style Black will be released on 16th October. I don't know when Dazzlecremes and Dsquared will be released.But they might be available in October,too IMO.


----------



## Marjolaine (Oct 31, 2010)

MAC Türkiye *Tartan Tale* için büyük bir organizasyon planlıyor.. Kimler burada?


----------



## nico (Nov 2, 2010)

Marjolaine said:


> MAC Türkiye *Tartan Tale* için büyük bir organizasyon planlıyor.. Kimler burada?


	ben buradayım 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ne zaman olucak


----------



## nuvit (Jun 7, 2011)

Kimse kalmamış burda


----------



## zewzeq (Jun 16, 2011)

Evet görünüşe göre kimse yazmıyor.


----------



## nuvit (Jun 16, 2011)

Olsun  Biz tartışalım, en sevdiğin MAC ürünleri neler ?


----------



## zewzeq (Jan 5, 2012)

Genelde koleksiyon ürünleri alıyorum. MSF'ler ve lipglasslar favorim.


----------



## stelac (Mar 25, 2012)

hy
  	can you tell me please does back 2 mac work in istanbul?


----------



## nuvit (Mar 26, 2012)

Back2MAC is *not available* in Turkey.


----------



## stelac (Mar 27, 2012)

tnx


----------

